# Official turbodiesel how-to swap post.



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

I figured that there are a few posts out there regarding the use of the turbodiesel exhaust manifold and turbo on a gas VW...but none really answered my questions...so I tried it for myself and here is a rough "how-to" for the swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry there arent any pics, my digital camera is a piece of crap and the pics it takes probably would'nt help at all.
Here are the parts that can be used from a turbodiesel VW:
-exhaust manifold
-turbo
-oil pan
-oil feed and return lines
Here are the key points to the swap:
-You need to flip the exhaust manifold upside-down (boltheads that attach the turbo to the manifold should be facing up) to get it to fit on a non-crossflow head, otherwise the intake manifold wont fit. 
-You need to grind down the exhaust manifold to allow the intake manifold to line up again...If you take the turbodiesel manifold and the stock intake manifold and try to fit them togeather, it'll be really obvious which parts need to be ground down
-If you dont know how to "clock" a turbo...now is the time to find out! 
-In order to make the upside-down turbo work you have to do some adjusting. the exhaust housing and compressor housing are both held in place by only a few bolts, if you remove them (all you really need to do is loosten them) you will be able to adjust the orientation of both housings. 
-With the turbo upside-down the oil feed and drain lines are upside-down too , which is a bad thing (especially if you want to use the turbodiesel oil lines). Here's how I solved that problem: I took it all apart and bolted the exhaust housing to the manifold (which was bolted onto the head), then I CAREFULLY slid the middle section (with the oil fittings, and NO compressor housing) into the exhaust housing and I turned it until the oil feed hole was pointing up and the drain hole was pointing down. THEN I slid the compressor housing on with the outlet pointing towards the firewall (the only way I could see it fitting good enough to run IC piping). Then I marked the housings with some small scratch marks so when I took all of them back off I would be able to align them correctly (VERY important step!). There really is no way to be able to put the bolts back in with the turbo on the car....
-So, now that the turbo is all oriented correctly, you may notice a HUGE problem... the shift linkage runs right into the compressor housing







It's a easy fix though, just take off the L shaped piece that it runs into and beat it with a hammer until it is flat enough to clear the inlet of the compressor side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is as far as I got today, Ill keep ya updated










[Modified by EuroVeeDub, 5:40 PM 10-13-2002]


----------



## Bicycle019 (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ill keep ya updated







[HR][/HR]​Please do!


----------



## Hayato (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

I'm listening in! This is good stuff. I'd like to turbo my CIS 1.8 and I'm also gathering parts and info for a junkyard swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

I am doing much the same, here are some picture to go with your story:
































The turbo is missing the downpipe in the pictures. I have a new one that I had built. I'll post more pictures when I take them because it has progressed a bit since these were done. Here is my intercooler:








Enjoy.


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

This is a great thread! I have the same setup as you have, but I haven't put it on my car yet. I have the manifold ground down, I have the turbo apart and cleaned. I didn't get the oil lines or pan, so I could use them if anyone has them lying around. 
More detail to the "bash the "L" shaped bracket" part would be helpful. I also wonder how to adjust the stock wastegate for LESS boost. I want to start small and work my way up. Keep the posts coming and THANKS!


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SlowCorrado)*

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>More detail to the "bash the "L" shaped bracket" part would be helpful. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Well, when you get it all situated you'll see exactly what I mean.








This view is a good one to explain what I mean.The Air Inlet on the compressor housing runs right into the part shown on the bottom of this pic 








You'll see that is is about a 45 degree bend...you need to make it about 20 degrees, that lowers it enough below that inlet to allow you to attach piping for it and and not have the L-shaped deal rub on the piping
Also, form this view you 







You can see how the middle section of the turbo has not yet been turned around the exhaust housing to allow the oil out line to point down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The only thing different that I did was make the outlet of the turbo point UP, there is plenty of room for an intercooler pipe to clear the intake manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>I also wonder how to adjust the stock wastegate for LESS boost. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
As far as I know, the stock wastegate is not adjustable...But I'm really not sure. 
This may be a stupid question, but what is that line for that goes from the compressor housing to the wastegate...does that have something to do with adjusting boost? Maybe you could put some kind of adjustable valve there?
Better yet... maybe there is an aftermarket adjustable one that willl bolt to the exhaust housing in the stock location?

[Modified by EuroVeeDub, 7:42 PM 10-14-2002]


_Modified by EuroVeeDub at 11:11 AM 1-1-2005_


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Thanks for the explanation EuroVeeDub. I assume you are putting this into an A1 chassis from the shift linkage pics. (BTW, some of the pics are X's) Maybe my A2 won't hit? 
As for your question about the hardline connecting the 2 compressor halves; that is the boost control line for the wastegate. It takes boost from the compressor side and plumbs it to the wastegate. The wastegate sees this boost and open to prevent it from going over a set level. This is the line you would splice into to install a manual boost controller. The thing is, you don't really need a boost controller because the wastegate is adjustable. You need to loosen the lock nut on the adjuster and then use a hex key to adjust the wastegate. I just don't know which way to adjust for LESS boost. I don't want to screw it up and get 10 PSI when I really wanted 2... All help would be apprecaited!


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Some more pictures of TD Parts to add to this thread. This setup is/was planned for a MK3 2 liter Cross-flow engine. (So no flipping involved)
TD Garret T3 turbocharger, TD Manifold, TD Downpipe, all pulled from a 1992 VW Jetta TD
1)








2)








3)








4)


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SlowCorrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks for the explanation EuroVeeDub. I assume you are putting this into an A1 chassis from the shift linkage pics. (BTW, some of the pics are X's) Maybe my A2 won't hit? [HR][/HR]​Hmmm, I dont know...I think it might. You'll have to see. It's really not hard to fix the problem though.
quote:[HR][/HR]As for your question about the hardline connecting the 2 compressor halves; that is the boost control line for the wastegate. It takes boost from the compressor side and plumbs it to the wastegate. The wastegate sees this boost and open to prevent it from going over a set level. This is the line you would splice into to install a manual boost controller. The thing is, you don't really need a boost controller because the wastegate is adjustable. You need to loosen the lock nut on the adjuster and then use a hex key to adjust the wastegate. I just don't know which way to adjust for LESS boost. I don't want to screw it up and get 10 PSI when I really wanted 2... All help would be apprecaited![HR][/HR]​WOW! Im such a moron... I didnt even think about that hex screw thing on top of the wastegate. I just assumed it was not adjustable








As soon as I get it all installed and find a boost and air/fuel guage I'll let you know which way to turn it








**Stupid Question** 
So, the BOV goes between the IC and the TB right. Well, where does the vaccum line that comes out of the top of it go? Can it go anywhere in the cold-side piping? Or does it need to go somewhere specific to work correctly?


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]**Stupid Question** 
So, the BOV goes between the IC and the TB right. Well, where does the vaccum line that comes out of the top of it go? Can it go anywhere in the cold-side piping? Or does it need to go somewhere specific to work correctly?[HR][/HR]​Do you have a pic of the BOV you are using? I don't have one yet. I have been looking for an old used 1.8T diverter valve.. etc.. Okay, I am not certain about this (and no question is stupid) but here's the way I understand it. The Bov vacuum line needs to be connected to manifold pressure (your brake booster line is a good place I think). This way when you are on boost, the manifold pressure is helping to hold the valve closed and keep your boost in. As soon as you let off the throttle you get a large spike in boost from the TB to the compressor. At the same time you get a vacuum in the manifold and thus it helps to "pull" the BOV open to relieve the pressure of this spike. I could be totally wrong, but if so somebody please chime in and correct me!
About the pics above; I had a turbo like that one and the wastegate was NOT adjustable. Now I have the earlier style one. Thanks for the post!


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SlowCorrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
About the pics above; I had a turbo like that one and the wastegate was NOT adjustable. Now I have the earlier style one. Thanks for the post![HR][/HR]​I must have an earlier one too then. I just looked at it and there is a little retainer nut and a little hex-inset screw to adjust it. I think loostening it sets it to a lower psi.
If you think about it... when you tighten the little hex screw, you are compressing the spring. Which, in return, would make it require more boost to open. Make any sense??
As for the BOV... I'm using a DSM Gen1 BOV, with the factory IC elbow it mounts to (VERY NICE...now I dont have to weld a damn flange to some piping!). I guess I could either plumb it right to the intake manifold OR I could use the brake booster right?
Thanks for your input!
-Drew


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

By the way... If anyone wants an older turbodiesel turbo with the adjustable wastegate, I have an extra in VERY good shape


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Not related, but I saw Chapel Hill and had to say something. I graduated in '99. Go Heels. Do you work at the autism center in Chapel Hill? I knew a bunch of people that worked there.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (mj6234)*

The BOV is supposed to be mounted as close to the throttle body (between it and the intercooler or turbo) and the vacuum line does indeed supply a feed from the intake manifold. One thing that hasn't been mentioned yet is that the diesel downpine won't fit with the turbo and exhaust manifold flipped and put on a gas motor. It either hits the block or the firewall. I had one built that is much nicer and much larger:
























































And this give an idea of the lift from my Drake camshaft:








http://photo.msn.s8.com/MS8zLzEwMzQ...Z1fG0JlWx7iBhDQALIGUGbxjeUmtE*s$/jpg.jpg[/img]








And the porting and polishing:
























Sorry for the massive number of pictures here, hope those with dial up aren't too mad. I also have some pictures of the grinding required to make it all fit if anyone is interested.


[Modified by dazed&confused, 4:39 AM 10-16-2002]


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (mj6234)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Do you work at the autism center in Chapel Hill? I knew a bunch of people that worked there.[HR][/HR]​Nope, my wife does every now and then though. She's studying to become a board certified ABA VB consultant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

quote:[HR][/HR] One thing that hasn't been mentioned yet is that the diesel downpine won't fit with the turbo and exhaust manifold flipped and put on a gas motor. It either hits the block or the firewall[HR][/HR]​Youre right, and that IS a good point...I was hoping that I could use it to at least drive to the muffler shop to get a nice one made, but no dice







The elbow attaches at the wrong angle completely http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Looks like im gonna have to find somewhere that sells the bends (summit, jegs, ect...) and line em up and get them welded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also...there is no place for the 02 sensor


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

Dazed & Confused,
That exhaust downpipe looks great! Are you interested in making another one for your fellow swappers?







That looks like the exact one I'd need for my setup. The only thing I would worry about would be the lack of a flex joint.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SlowCorrado)*

Ditto that, Ill buy one from ya too







Let us know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SlowCorrado)*

All I used was prebent piping from a welding shop, which is much heavier than exhaust tubing. Most of the heat is in the exhaust manifold, turbo, and downpipe and I'm not sure that exhaust pipe would be strong enough. For an exhaust flange, I simply cut one off of a header for a Chevy small block that I had laying around (it was garbage anyways). To allow fo flex, there will be a 2.5" diameter flex pipe directly after the downpipe, welded into the exhaust. Then the flange for the turbo side was made. I bolted it to the turbo, placed the downpipe where it needed to be, and welded it up. The problem wih custom making them for others is that there is no gaurantee that they are right. On mine, it had to dump in just the right place, with very little room for for error. It actually took a bit of test fitting to get it right. In theory, if yours were the same application (type of turbo, manifold, car, etc...) then I should be able to make exact copies and have them fit I quess. Just out of curiousity though, what would they be worth to you. Keep in mind that they'd be shipped C.O.D. from Alberta, Canada (including shipping).


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I quess. Just out of curiousity though, what would they be worth to you. Keep in mind that they'd be shipped C.O.D. from Alberta, Canada (including shipping). [HR][/HR]​I have no idea? How much materials do you have in them? I'm sure you could get over $100 for them, but I don't know if much more than that. That would be a great deal if you paid $15 for parts.. of course if your parts were $120 then...







One improvement you could make would be to weld in the oxs bung somewhere up close to the turbo outlet. This would help all of us 1 wire O2 sensor users. Then when you cut the cat off to install the flex pipe, you wouldn't need to worry about the O2.


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SlowCorrado)*

WOW, I had no idea so many of us were doing this conversion. I was hoping someone could take a picture of the adjustable wastegate and put it on here. 
Also I think mine is not adjustable and I was wondering what the other vaccum line coming out of the wastegate is for? It seems to me like if you put another manual boost controler here aswell as in the hard line you would be able to close off the air going out this line and lower the boost? This is assuming that boost flows through this line back to the inlet. Can someone tell me what this is for.
thanks
Sandy"(I have all the parts but piping an blow of valve if anyone has a blow off valve let me know)




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SlowCorrado)*

The place for an O2 sensor is something that I had planned on doing but just haven't gotten around to yet. Mine will also have a spot for the probe for my EGT (Exhaust Gas Temperature) Gauge as well. Cost of materials is something that I will have to figure out because the material for the flange on the turbo side I had kicking around as well as the header that donated the exhaust flange. The piping I had to buy, but it wasn't too bad. I'll figure it all out and then decide. Off topic question though. Does anyone have any idea why the pictures that I post will work for a couple of days and then turn into little red X's? It's quite frusterating because I don't want to re-post them every other day.
Here, let's try this instead:
http://groups.msn.com/TurboRabbitProject/shoebox.msnw
All of my pictures should be here. I tried this in the testing forum, so here's to hoping that it'll work on this page to.


[Modified by dazed&confused, 4:39 AM 10-18-2002]


----------



## BoostedBunny (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

is the t3 inlet flange on the diesel manifold the same as other t3's? i thought that t3 designated the type of inlet flange, am i right?


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (BoostedBunny)*

I'm not sure actually. I have two turbos off of VW diesels, one Garret and one KKK, and the exhaust flanges are identical. A friend of mine has a Garret from a Plymouth product, and there are some differences between his and mine.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Well, just an update. I ground down my exhaust manifold today, things should definetly bolt up now on the head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I also cleaned all the ports out (5 total) on the manifold with a few of those cone-shaped sandpaper looking doohickeys (the ones you use to port and polish heads and stuff). It's all clean in there now and the surfaces are nice and smooth








Now to get a downpipe







......


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Bump for this thread! Also, what kind of BOVs are you folks going to run? I've been searching in the classifieds for a while and nothing is reasonable. Ebay has a few for under $30. Will just about any generic one work? I'm looking at a used one from a supra. (Yes, I realize that you need to plumb it back into the intake unless you want flames...) (Yes, I want flames..)


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SlowCorrado)*

I am gonna use a DSM Gen 1 BOV. I got it on eBay for around $30 and it came w/the piece of piping that it mounts to (which happens to be the same size as the outlet on my Probe IC) and 4 ft of silicone hose. I think I got a pretty good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where can I get some good inexpensive piping for my downpipe and IC piping? (besides Summit or Jegs)


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

I just got a second diesel turbo today. So now I have a garrett and a kkk(today's).
Does anyone know how much stock boost these turbo's put out?
Are these turbo's much different? The garrett is a fair amount bigger than the kkk.
I was thinking I would use the kkk first due to the adj. wastegate. Any thoughts or experiences?
thanks
Sandy


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

They should be somewhere around 10 psi of boost I believe. The KKK can be turned as low as 8 psi from what I've been told, but I haven't tried yet. I'm using a TurboXS Type S blow off valve, but thinking of trading it for an RFL model.


----------



## Bensonious (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

OK, I have been reading this thread since it pretty much started, and I am planning to do a 2l turbo project using a td. From what I'm hearing on this thread the garrett turbo charger is non adjustable while the kkk is. What I don't get is why this is such a big deal? You can just buy a 15 dollar manual boost controller, correct me if I'm wrong but I was told this from my buddy that turboed his 16v rocco. Its just a simple install between the vacum line on the intake housing to the wastegate actuator. And this is cleary seen in the pictures of the garrett turbo picuted in a earier reply. Also from what I was able to find out from my research is that the garrett turbo is not a t3 as someone stated earier, it is actually a gt15 which is pretty small but has an internal wastegate. But from what I read on the tdi club webpage it makes a constant 12-13lbs of boost with a max of like 15lbs which would be really good cuz it spools so quick. In my opinion the garrett is the way to go if you ever decide to upgrade as you can still use the manifold. And for all the guys that are going to run digifant 1 like I am, I was told to use 30# injectors, as the corrado injectors are not reliable at 180hp and above, and a sns stage 5 chip would be a good idea too. 
I hope that I have given some good information, and if I'm wrong please correct me, cuz that would help my project good smoothly too. Thanks Ben


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Bensonious)*

quote:[HR][/HR] From what I'm hearing on this thread the garrett turbo charger is non adjustable while the kkk is. What I don't get is why this is such a big deal? You can just buy a 15 dollar manual boost controller, correct me if I'm wrong but I was told this from my buddy that turboed his 16v rocco. Its just a simple install between the vacum line on the intake housing to the wastegate actuator. [HR][/HR]​People like the adjustable wastegate because they think they might be able to turn the boost down from the stock setting. I was hoping for more adjustment than 8psi but that helps. This is a concern for us that are using the cis system and don't have a microfueler and are concerned about having enough fuel. The inline boost controller's aren't able to turn boost down only up.
quote:[HR][/HR] In my opinion the garrett is the way to go if you ever decide to upgrade as you can still use the manifold.[HR][/HR]​Well your correct here in part. Any 8v turbo manifold could be used with any turbo if a flange is made so it can be bolted on. But your incorrect because the kkk and garrett turbo's have the same bolt pattern for the manifold. And also there are many different garrett and even t3 exhaust manifold bolt patterns.


----------



## joelmahoney (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

I cut the wastegate actuator arm (between the flapper valve and the diaphragm) on an old Garrett? that i had. I threaded both of the freshly cut ends, and used a threaded coupler to re-connect them. by disconnecting one end and giving it a spin one way or the other, different boost levels could be easily achieved. I used it to UP the boost, but i imagine you could dial it DOWN, too.


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (joelmahoney)*

You must have done this on a different garrett turbo because the turbo diesel garretts don't have an actuator arm to cut.
However there are two lines going to the diaphragm one for boost and the other is a total ???
If anyone can tell me what this line does I would be very pleased. I think if a valve was put in the line you might be able to lower stock boost? but not sure till I try it.
Also has anyone tried lowering the boost on a kkk turbo diesel below 8psi?


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

I haven't tried it yet, but with any luck, I'll be able to give it a whirl soon.


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

Sorry guys this is getting confusing... I have a couple questions, I have a 1998 2.0L 8v jetta, if I get a turbo and maifold ect. from a turbo desel am I going to have to flip it upside down? How much HP do you expect to have after this? For the people who have already done this, what was your total cost?
Thanks,
Spencer


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a 1998 2.0L 8v jetta, if I get a turbo and maifold ect. from a turbo desel am I going to have to flip it upside down?[HR][/HR]​Nope, you have a crossflow head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

I hate to say this, but you will be WAYYYYY out of the efficency range of the turbo. I am guessing, but you would probably be boosting heavily by 1800 RPM, and would quickly lose boost as your revs increase. I have heard from others that the turbo is too small for the 1.8, let alone a 2.0. I want to install this on my 1.8 to get the massive torque gain up to 4K RPM. After that, it's going to fall flat on its face..







There is something to be said though for actually getting something done on a turbo project. Currently I am trying to find a BOV and the oil lines! Who has some spares?


----------



## thumpergti (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SlowCorrado)*

Thanks to you all for this forum, I have been thinking about doing this for a long time, but never found a really good source for info. It seems that since the diesel turbos never see over like 3000rpms (?) that they would not suit the 1.8's. Does anyone know whether other t3's or garretts off of saabs, volvos, or dsms would bolt right up to the diesel manifold? Also, exactly what years and models can the proper manifolds be found? Thanks a lot guys! PS- anyone have a manifold they want to sell?


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (thumpergti)*

Why is everyone saying you can't use the td turbo? I have seen it done more than once. It worked and did not die after3000 rpm it continues to pull. I'm not so sure about the kkk but the garrett definitely works. I will try the kkk as soon as I get the my damn fuel situation sorted out. But anyway, yes it will work and I don't know of any other t3 or garrett turbo's that mount up. Why would you bother to make flanges and crap when the damn things work. and oh ya theres a guy in edmonton running a kkk so they must work too.
Everybody is talking in theory that they won't work but its been done and worked! So you sould try it its a great way to turbo with reliability for cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why is everyone saying you can't use the td turbo? [HR][/HR]​Good question... I did name this "Official turbodiesel how-to swap post", I was kinda implying that you'd be using the whole setup








Its alright purplerabbit, I'll have my car up and going as soon as I....
-figure out the oil feed situation
-install my tapped oil pan
-get a downpipe made
-get some IC piping made
-buy my boost and air/fuel guages
...and I was planning on using an Audi 5kt WUR for the extra fueling, but I now have a complete Audi 5kt fuel distributor. I was thinking of plugging one of the lines and seeing if I get the same fuel delivery. If so, Ill be set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

I went to a place in town here called hose headquartes and got my oil feed line made.
You should find some place that makes a hydrolick hoses and that has metric fittings and get them to make you one.
I got mine for 40cdn and its going to screw into the side of the head where theres a sensor and will screw into the garrett or kkk.
As for piping I'm using mandrel bent 2" exhaust tube(powdercoated) and cheepo connectors from the junkyard.
Keep me posted on what happens with the fuel delivery on your 5k dist. I won't get to try mine for a while.


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

For the people who have done this swap.... Where did you tap into the block for an oil line?
Oh and another question.. What was the cost of your setup??


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

I don't know which oil line your talking about but for the oil feed I'm running my line coming out of the side of the head because its closest. I have a bunch of fittings and a female on the side of the fittings so I can still have my sensor. If your talking about the return I'm using the top of the oil pan.
And my setup with a good used turbo/ manifold after everything is said and done is about 1000-1200 Candadian$ I will add up the reciepts to get the exact # as soon as I have the chance. But last time I added everything up it worked out to that.


----------



## Cadence (Aug 12, 2002)

i too would like to know exactly what years and applications?
is it the 1.6TD? what years did it run? 
what is everyone running. ignition wise?
i was wondering if a msd 6al btm would work. 
i want some kind of ignition retard under boost. 
and where is everyone tapping for the oil feed line?


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Cadence)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i want some kind of ignition retard under boost. 
and where is everyone tapping for the oil feed line?[HR][/HR]​-You can just use the dual-port distributor (really all you need is the vaccum unit from it)
-If you find a turbodiesel parts car, there should be a sandwich adapter for the oil filter mount that will allow you to attach the oil feed line


----------



## Cadence (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

what is the part number or what car did the dual port distributor come off of?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Cadence)*

Early Rabbits, all Autos.. my buddy's 78 has one.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

On my car (1981 Rabbit L w/1.7L) there is a fitting right in the top of the oil filter housing that I am going to use as an oil feed (same as the turbo diesel jettas). I'm running an MSD ignition system to control spark. I have a coil (can't remember the brand), ractive wires (10.1 mm or something crazy huge like that), an MSD SCI-L ignition box, and an MSD Boost Timing Master to control spark under boost. I got the Timing Master cheep, that's why I went that way.
purplerabbit: I see that you're from Calgary, we should get together sometime and compare notes. Are you going to be done for spring? I'm hoping to head that way to the track next year.
BTW, anyone looking for an economical diff upgrade, checkout Phantom Grip. Put one in my uncle's Saturn and it works great. Improved times at the track and now it can do this:
























Before it just did lame peg-leg (one tire) burnouts. Believe me, if anyone can break it, it's him. On the fourth transmission (kept tearing diffs up) he finally put in an LSD, and no more troubles. 
To check out more about this car and for a link to Phantom Grips web page, go to http://www.telusplanet.net/public/jrnoel/Saturn.htm

Sorry this suddenly sounded like an ad or something, just very happy with the Phantom Grip and want people to know that they don't need to spend huge bucks on an Limited Slip Differential.

[Modified by dazed&confused, 3:28 AM 10-26-2002]


[Modified by dazed&confused, 3:33 AM 10-26-2002]


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

I'd better be done for spring







I plan to start as soon as I get my new car :400$ mazda.
Transportation is a must.
I would like to get together and work on cars stuff like that if you want.
I've got a fair amount of tools also.
I'll email you my # so we can get together.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

...I give up.... can someone here pleeease make me a downpipe








If anyone is willing to do it email me: [email protected]


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

man, $300 aint bad for a limited slip http://www.phantomgrip.com/applications.html http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Check out this 4-pad cluch deal with a 16V PP too http://www.bsiracing.com/vw-specials.asp only $175!


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

No that's not bad at all. They offer varying strengths as well for the different applications. The cost of installation is the same as any other LSD though, but you still save.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

For anyone interested, check out the November 2002 issue of Sport Compact Car. They do a little right up about the installation of a Phantom Grip into a 200SX. According to them, even the install costs less than other LSD's because there is no need to re-shim the differential, because you still use the original one. Anyways, have a look, it's a good article to read.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

Bumpin' it 'cause I couldn't bear to see it die.


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

"I'm not dead yet!" "He will be soon he's very old.."
I just went to the junkyard and bought a distributor from an Automatic Rabbit. (The one with 2 vacuum nipples) I'm still looking for a BOV/diverter valve, and I need the oil lines. Then the kit is going on. I'm going to run without an exhaust or downpipe to get to the custom pipe shop. That should be an interesting trip.


----------



## turbo2-0 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

From what I am gathering you can use the 1.6L TD manifold on a 2.0L xflow engine right? Again what is the shape of the flange for the turbo? And if anyone has it the dimensions of the flange (w/ hole distances, center to center). Does anyone know how the flow charachteristics differ from lets say an atp or eip manifold? Thanks.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SlowCorrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm going to run without an exhaust or downpipe to get to the custom pipe shop. That should be an interesting trip.







[HR][/HR]​Hmm... do ya think that is a good idea? I guess it all depends on how far you live from a muffler shop








If I could find a place to buy the flange for the exhaust housing and the bung for the o2 sensor I was thinking that I'd just order a bunch of mandrel bends from JC Whitney (they are suuuper cheap) and cut them where they needed to be cut. Then I could just take it to a welder and have him weld it all up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any ideas on where to get the flange or the o2 sensor bung?
Oh yeah... had anyone figured out which way to turn the hex screw on top of the wastgate to adjust the boost down?


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (turbo2-0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]From what I am gathering you can use the 1.6L TD manifold on a 2.0L xflow engine right? [HR][/HR]​Yep, and with the x-flow head you don't have to flip the manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quote:[HR][/HR]Again what is the shape of the flange for the turbo? [HR][/HR]​Do you mean the flange at the manifold?...or the exhaust side flange?
quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know how the flow charachteristics differ from lets say an atp or eip manifold? Thanks.[HR][/HR]​EIP=very shady business...








I was looking at a friend of mine's ATP manifold and they actually look pretty similar (except for the flange of course)... when I was _attempting_ to sorta polish the inside of my turbodiesel manifold I was pretty amazed at how large the ports are


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

do both the 1.6 and 1.9L TD exhaust manifolds fit on the 2.0 crossflow? this will save me a bundle or so


----------



## JeepsNDubs (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (timmybgood)*

If I could only find a cheap TD manifold, or whole setup for that matter







Call me a cheap-ass, but I say I'm frugal.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

The flange for the turbo side of the downpipe on mine is custom made to fit. The one on the exhaust side was robbed from a header for a Chevy Small Block. As far as the bung for the O2 sensor, go to a bolt supply house. Buy a single wire O2 sensor, stop at a bolt supply house and buy a nut that it threads into. If the nut is too thick, grind it down. Then simply drill a hole in the downpipefor the sensor to fit through, and weld on the nut.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

For anyone interested, I've added more pictures to http://groups.msn.com/TurboRabbitProject/shoebox.msnw?Page=1


----------



## team~bunny (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

Whent to the junkyard today and found a turbo diesel quntrum will the manifold and turbo work off of it? just wondering because I can get the manifold, turbo, anything else that I need for it for 45$







aint brother-in-laws who owh junkyards great!! He has a Audi 5kt which im going to pull the WUR off, Is the turbo from the Quntrum adjustiable? is it a kkk or grette? does anyone Know of what all i can use off this car? thanks for the Info, ted


----------



## joelmahoney (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (team~bunny)*

no, the quantum manifold places the turbo below the manifold and off the END of the manifold, beyond the #4 cylinder. on a rabbit, etc, this would place it where the final drive/dif wants to be. flip it over and its way up above and outboard of #1 cylinder. upper strut bearing territory. 
that said, i too got the whole setup for a song, too. took the quantum manifold and an '83-'84 gti "log type" manifold to a guy who welds cast iron. $80 bucks later, i got a nifty looking, centrally located turbo manifold. turbo will sit low, d/p will have to bend sharply to avoid shift linkage 'n' stuff. here are a couple of pics of my modified gti manifold, NOT the quantum manifold:
not yet installed...we'll see how long the weld holds
























mine is from an '85 or '87 Q, i can't remember. it has a garrett turbo. someone here suggested that is is a T-31 ?????


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (joelmahoney)*

By the way anyone that can't find a factory blocked off fuel distributor from a volvo or audi it is ok to block it off yourself.
Well mabey, I haven't tried it myself yet but I've seen it done and the reason why I'm posting this is because I checked a factory blocked off one today and the fuel slit is where the blocked off ones are aswell.
So by that I figure there is no difference when you block it yourself.
Sandy


----------



## Cimper43 (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

Bump for a great post, what kind of FPR should I get from the junkyard? also where can I get those vacume lines and T's for the BOV, FPR, boost guadge ect...


----------



## DubBrian (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Cimper43)*

Do the 96 jetta's have crossflow ?


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (DubBrian)*

yes


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

I heard somewhere that the KKK turbos can't see more than 13psi of oil pressure otherwise there is a risk of the seals blowing out. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

So nobody knows then. This is a concern for me because I plan to increase the oil pressure in the motor and by doing so, that will also raise the pressure to the turbo. If the seals can't take it, then I'll have to restrict the oil pressure to the turbo as I really don't want to rebuild it all the time.


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

I read around here somewhere that a small piece of steel or aluminum with a fitting at each end and a small hole thru the center will limit the amount of oil going to the turbo so that it doesn't pump the oil into the intake or exhaust turbines. I'd find it if I could use search but I'm unable to...
It couldn't hurt to use one either way. From what I understand a turbo really needs very little oil...only consistent pressure. Maybe some sort of accumulator (like a CIS fuel accumulator) would be a good option for a turbo rig...it would provide oil after the engine is shut down just in case the turbo is still turning.
jamie


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

good thought. I plan to use an APEXi turbo timer (more because it doubles as an air/fuel ratio gauge as well) but that would still be worth considering.


----------



## neightdogg76 (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

http://www.engsoc.org/~ethor/turbo.htm
some pics


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (neightdogg76)*

Looking good so far. Have you got different lines for the compressor housing so that you can rotate ita bit (since it's aimed straight into the block)? That's a Garret right? What year of car did you steal it from? Don't know if you've gone throught them yet, but there is a link on the second page of this topic to some pics of mine. There are five pages of pictures on the link. Sometimes they don't show up, but usually right-clicking and scrolling to "show picture" works.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

So has anyone got their cars running with the diesel setup? I'm close but still not quite there. I'm just curious about #'s (hp, tq, boost levels, egt's, etc...). Someone that I talked to earlier this summer said that he had a turbo from a diesel Jetta on hi Rabbit at one time. He was saying that he made close to 200 hp (if I remember right) which is alright. His only major complaint was that the turbo started "running out" at around 5500 rpm. I don't think that it's a problem for him anymore though. He's since swapped in a 1.8T 20V with a T3/T4 and an SDS engine management system. He's making over 350 wheel hp now.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

someone told me not to use the tdi turbo because it is made to make low end tq dose anyone have input to that. is it true. and do you have to use the volvo fuel distributer if your not going to run over lets say 7 lbs of boost.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So has anyone got their cars running with the diesel setup? I'm close but still not quite there. I'm just curious about #'s (hp, tq, boost levels, egt's, etc...). Someone that I talked to earlier this summer said that he had a turbo from a diesel Jetta on hi Rabbit at one time. He was saying that he made close to 200 hp (if I remember right) which is alright. His only major complaint was that the turbo started "running out" at around 5500 rpm. I don't think that it's a problem for him anymore though. He's since swapped in a 1.8T 20V with a T3/T4 and an SDS engine management system. He's making over 350 wheel hp now.[HR][/HR]​there was a guy on here that had a calllaway setup and had something like 210hp 205 lbs/tq the numbers may be off


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

Just to let the fellow from Red Deer know, I don't have the money to insure my car after christmas when it comes due. So even though I have all the parts for turboing I won't start untill closer to christmas. I don't plan on having it road ready till march or april. I plan on replacing some of the suspension components and mabey some interior and body work.


----------



## emw911 (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

you can use a turbo diesel turbo but it is designrd to be most efficient at a diesel rpm range. It will be inefficient at higher rpm meaning it will create heat and less power on the top end so if you can find a turbo that was designed for a 1.8-2.2 l gas engine it will work better. the td unit should spool up real fast though the gas unit will be a little slower but more peak power


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (emw911)*

well diesel engines have low tq to begin with so thats the way they act unless you have dyno proof to back up what your saying. 
quote:[HR][/HR]you can use a turbo diesel turbo but it is designrd to be most efficient at a diesel rpm range. It will be inefficient at higher rpm meaning it will create heat and less power on the top end so if you can find a turbo that was designed for a 1.8-2.2 l gas engine it will work better. the td unit should spool up real fast though the gas unit will be a little slower but more peak power [HR][/HR]​one question for all of you is how will the heat from the exhaust manifold affect the air in the intake manifold since they are so close together. and if i was to use a x-flow head how will that work with the CIS fuel injection. will my older intake manifold fit on the x-flow head i don;t understand.


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well diesel engines have low tq to begin with so thats the way they act unless you have dyno proof to back up what your saying. 
[HR][/HR]​What? diesels are torque monsters!! You can drive a diesel rabbit in 5th gear from idle all the way up to full speed!!
If you used a crossflow head you'd have to either adapt a crossflow manifold to CIS, make your own custom CIS manifold, or run motronic (IIRC) management from a crossflow engine.
The heat from the turbo is something of a factor. I've seen several people using the normal diesel manifold and turbo, mounted right side up on a crossflow head. 
I like the idea if adapting a crossflow intake manifold for CIS. I would then be free to use the diesel manifold (without grinding) and turbo up-side down. The plumbing of the system would go as follows:
1) CIS FD on driver's side
2) turbo compressor inlet (which would now be facing the driver's side due to the up-side down manifold)
3) front mounted intercooler- hot air in at driver's side of radiator, cooled air out at pass. side. (using long "starion" style FMIC)
4) intake manifold...intake plumbing from intercooler would be routed straight back and over the timing belt to the throttle body
If you want to use the stock intake manifold and head I'd use an audi 5k/saab style intercooler with both input and output on the driver's side. This would require you to mount the diesel exhaust mani upside-down and grind the offending parts away. The radiator could be shifted slightly to the pass side to make room for the intercooler plumbing near the battery. Using A2 16v radiator hoses would allow the radiator to be slid over without having to make crazy custom water hoses. This would leave an extra inch or three to the driver's side of the radiator for the IC flanges. The plumbing would be much shorter this way than many other setups I've seen so you'd have all the advantages that a shorter air path provides. You could use more boost/ bigger intercooler this way than with many setups I've seen that have charge tubes all over the engine compartment.
Shannon (euroveedub, IIRC) has a turbo rabbit with the exact opposite setup- charge tubes run to the pass side where the intercooler is mounted in front of the radiator. I've seen pics of his car and it looks _awesome_ but I don't know if the longer plumbing is seriously effecting performance or not. Maybe he could chime in here...
jamie


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Shannon (euroveedub, IIRC) [HR][/HR]​Im Drew


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

quote:[HR][/HR]one question for all of you is how will the heat from the exhaust manifold affect the air in the intake manifold since they are so close together.[HR][/HR]​I've heard that heat shielding wrap can do wonders for that problem








quote:[HR][/HR] and if i was to use a x-flow head how will that work with the CIS fuel injection. will my older intake manifold fit on the x-flow head i don;t understand.
[HR][/HR]​Hmm, I have been thinking (and asking MANY questions) about the same thing.
I *have* a crossflow head sitting here at my house with only 30k miles on it... I was considering using it for my project (but if anyone wants to buy it make me an offer







). From what Ive learned, it bolts right up to the JH block and you can use the g60,ABA,or JH headgasket with it...with no mods. The CR is also dropped a bit (8.25:1







). My idea was to fab a tube-style intake manifold and use the lower half of the crossflow intake manifold (its in 2 pieces like the 16V one) so I wouldnt have to make a flange or worry about injector bosses http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

ooops....sorry man. Got your screen names confused somehow. Shannon's SN is Deathhare. At risk of incurring his wrath I'm going to link to his thread for an intercooler for sale and post a pic of his car (hosted on his server....I'm so evil)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=576670 








jamie


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

i thought of the heat wrap stuff but since the manifolds are so close together i didn't see like that wold work. 
I've heard that heat shielding wrap can do wonders for that problem 
 
I wold also think the x-flow head will work but yea you would have to modify it to accept the older style throttle body.
another question with this kind of turbo setup how will you control the boost, where will you mount the BOV.


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

Boost is controlled by an integrated wastegate on the VW turbo-diesel turbo, IIRC. Joe (GTDguy?) can tell you how to make a custom controller that'll allow you to increase boost beyond the stock level.
The BOV could be mounted anywhere after the turbo compressor but before the throttle body. You'd vent the BOV to the air for a "racing" engine and into the intake side of the turbo (after the FD) for a "street" engine. Rumor has it that doing this prevents the street turbo rig from backfiring.
quote:[HR][/HR]I wold also think the x-flow head will work but yea you would have to modify it to accept the older style throttle body.[HR][/HR]​Do you mean the manifold? I've seen people use the stock throttle bodies with turbo rigs...they just use silicone hose or the stock rubber boot to connect to the pipes from the intercooler. Am I misunderstanding something?
jt


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

well yea i said it kind of in a strange way.. what I ment was if you use a x-flow intake manifold on a jh block (so you don't have to flip the TD exhaust manifold upside down). that you some how have to modify the intake manifold to accept the csi throttle body.


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

I see what you're saying....make sense. Why not just keep the crossflow TB?


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

will a turbo from an audi 5000 fit on the diesel mani i have heard that you should not use a diesel turbo because they are not ment for high rpm's 
what you guys think


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

Finally someone posted this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (veedub11)*

It doesn't prevent the diesel turbo from being a workable solution for some folks...you'll just run out of steam quicker. If you're running an intercooler and not shooting for ridiculous amounts of boost the diesel turbo should work great.
jamie


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

Bump cos I'm new here and this is my first post!!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

.quote:[HR][/HR]It doesn't prevent the diesel turbo from being a workable solution for some folks...you'll just run out of steam quicker. If you're running an intercooler and not shooting for ridiculous amounts of boost the diesel turbo should work great.
jamie[HR][/HR]​yea im not trying for over 10lbs of boost it will probalby be somewere around 7 or less. will I have to run bigger injectors allong with a volvo 240 FD? and when you turbo the 1.8 8v what should be done about the ignition, do you use the same distributer and ecu, will a knock sensor be needed. aslo has any one modified the stock exhaust manifold besides the guy ubove. is it wise to do i have the posibility of that happening


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

TTT


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]will a turbo from an audi 5000 fit on the diesel mani [HR][/HR]​Nope, you'll need an adaptor







I wanted to do the same thing... this guy will make you for $15 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=569445&postid=5128192#5128192


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

It's a little costly, but I plann to have the intake manifold, exhaust manifold, turbo (bearing section and exhaust housing), and downpipe all ceramic coated. It'll reduce heat transfer between manifolds as well as reduce overall under-hood temperatures.


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

Ok guys I've been inspired by this topic and have tried to follow it as much as my limited knowledge will allow!!. Anyways I just picked up a TDI manifold and a T2 turbo that will neeed a rebuild but for now I'm just gonna use it so that I can get an idea of how/where everything will go.
With regrds to Oil line to the turbo I'm thinking of using an aftermarket oilcooler (mocal) set up. these come with a sandwhich plate that allows you to run oil lines from the stock filter housing to an oil cooler and back to the housing. My idea is that after it has gone through the cooler, I can pipe the cool oil to the turbo and back. What do you recon.?
I'm only looking for a small amount of boost.
The engine is stock at the moment but I have just picked up a Magnex system and will get an airfilter.
The car is a Mk2 8V GTi that runs and cost me £70.00 (about $100.00??)but has high milage so if i blow a few bits it no bigie


----------



## hkwong (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Wow this is great stuff.... i feel like part of a small community. Recently got a hold of a k24 with that same manifold i see in the pictures! Looking for the oil pan, and lines accessories.








A toast







to all those who are sucessful in getting their 2.0t to run..... and i hope things will go smoothly for me as well. Wondering about some of the broken links that are on the forum... if some one has this on a word document with all the pics and info.... would some one please share? [email protected]
Thanks.......







i can't wait till i get this to work!


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

quote:[HR][/HR]jamieyea im not trying for over 10lbs of boost it will probalby be somewere around 7 or less. will I have to run bigger injectors allong with a volvo 240 FD? and when you turbo the 1.8 8v what should be done about the ignition, do you use the same distributer and ecu, will a knock sensor be needed. aslo has any one modified the stock exhaust manifold besides the guy ubove. is it wise to do i have the posibility of that happening[HR][/HR]​well, I've not turbo'd a car yet (I'm still collecting info as well) but the general concensus is that the volvo FD is the way to go for richer running. I don't think you'll need bigger injectors either. It's possible that you're confusing CIS injectors with Digifant injectors. CIS injectors are basicly atomizers while digifant injectors have a pulsing effect and are available in different volumes. I'm new to this concept so I'm not sure I'm explainging it correctly.
I've heard you can turbo an 8v CIS car with stock ignition or an added on knock sensor ignition. It seems the ideal scenario is to get an early rabbit distributor that has two vacuum lines and leave one of them open to the atmosphere. The other plugs into your manifold and retards the timing when there is boost pressure.
I've read of many people modifying the stock exhaust manifold. It seems the ideal way to go is to take the turbo apart and re-arrange the sections so that the oil feed is still right-side up when the rest of the turbo and manifold are up-side-down. The confusing part seems to be how to orient the compressor so that you have access to the inlet and the outlet. Most arrangements I've seen partially completed leave one of the fittings pointing directly toward the engine block without much room for an elbow or fitting. I wonder how they get around this...
It seems to me that the thing to do is use a turbo that has a built in elbow- like the k25 used in some mistubishi cars. The inlet and outlet both would face the driver's side in this application, making it easier to connect.
I guess that would defeat the purpose of this thread though...
jamie


[Modified by imaradiostar, 12:33 AM 11-19-2002]


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

TTT


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

im glad to find out all this info but i would really like to see some pictures of all your setups. such as how you would rotate the turbo, or what to do about the rear trans mount...im sure someone has some pictures


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

You can go to http://groups.msn.com/TurboRabbitProject/shoebox.msnw?Page=1 to see some of mine. If they show up as red x's, just click on the x and the image will show up.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

is that as far as you have gotten, or have you ran the car with the turbo....the pictures are helpfull but i want some proof that useing a TDi turbo on a 8v is worth the money and work. this sounds really cool to do and i have some friends that want to help with the project if i end up doing it there seems to be alot more work involved than just slaping on a turbo


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...there seems to be alot more work involved than just slaping on a turbo[HR][/HR]​You couldnt be more right, make sure to do plenty of research before you get started. The reason I started this post is to try to discuss all the experiances and problems that we are all having with our installs.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

i was at a junk yard today looking for parts, i did find a 85 volvo 240 turbo fuel distributer, but since im not really sure im going to do the turbo i didn't get it. i still have to do some research i don't want to be stuck with half turboed scirocco. 
how much should a tdi turbo and manifold cost. and is it possibe to use a garret t25 turbo, will it match up to a tdi manifold. i would think so because the tdi turbo is a garret


----------



## jokerswild2.0 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

i have just read the whole three pages of this post...since i am a little confused on this matter i have a couple of questions....well first i have a 1997 golf 4 door with a 2.0 8v....
can i use the TDi turbo, manifold and plumbing....will it bolt up fairly easily ?
since i live in L.A. what about passing smog ?
will it make much power ?
is it even worth it ?

thanks....i would love to do this and any help would be cool


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (jokerswild2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
can i use the TDi turbo, manifold and plumbing....will it bolt up fairly easily ?[HR][/HR]​Yeah, the turbo and manifold will bolt right up, not the piping though... you'll have to fab your own








quote:[HR][/HR]
since i live in L.A. what about passing smog ?[HR][/HR]​I have no clue
quote:[HR][/HR]will it make much power ?[HR][/HR]​more than you have now








quote:[HR][/HR]is it even worth it ?[HR][/HR]​I guess that's more of a matter of opinion


----------



## jokerswild2.0 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

cool...thanks. anyone else that can answer my question....


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (jokerswild2.0)*

well you have to modify the intake and exhast manifold to fit but that looks easy to me. and you have to rotate the turbo so the oil drain is pointing down...i think thats what it is. not sure about the crapy CA smog thing
i have heared of some guys making over 200hp i would expect around 150-170 with a fair amout of boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by roccostud, 1:11 AM 11-26-2002]


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well you have to modify the intake and exhast manifold to fit but that looks easy to me. [HR][/HR]​No ya dont, he has a crossflow motor








quote:[HR][/HR]i have heared of some guys making over 200hp i would expect around 150-170 with a fair amout of boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​That's why I didnt give a HP est..., roccostud is right, there are *MANY* variables that will determine your specific HP output..ie:
-size of piping
-intercooler
-boost setting
...the list goes on and on
I wasnt trying to be an ass by saying "more than you have now", I was just being "Master of the Obvious" for the day









[Modified by roccostud, 1:11 AM 11-26-2002][/QUOTE]


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

For anyone who's turboing still following this post, 
I'm having a problem rotating my turbo. I have 4 of the 6 bolts out of the exhaust coupler thingy and the other two are 3/4 out but I can't get the thing to break apart. I have hit it with many things but can't get it to separate.
If anyone has run into this with there garrett let me know how you got out of it.


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

I checked my Turbo last night and it is a T2!!! it has vw/audi stamp an the manifold it came with and they fit together fine so not sure whats going on. Any ideas??
Also the wastegate seems to be attached to the compressor housing so not sure if I'll be able to clock it.
1 last thing anyone have details of a website where i can check the spec of a t2 Garret Turbo??
thanks


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (jokerswild2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i have just read the whole three pages of this post...since i am a little confused on this matter i have a couple of questions....well first i have a 1997 golf 4 door with a 2.0 8v....
can i use the TDi turbo, manifold and plumbing....will it bolt up fairly easily ?
since i live in L.A. what about passing smog ?
will it make much power ?
is it even worth it ?

thanks....i would love to do this and any help would be cool








[HR][/HR]​There is a big difference between a "TDi" and a "TD". I have had no experience with the "TDi" parts but I can say tha the "TD" parts will bolt on.


----------



## 16V-2STROKE (Nov 23, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

How will the CIS-E of my 16V handle the need for more fuel with a turbo?
Also with a 1.8 16V are the issues the same for the exhaust manifold and down pipe fittings. 

I have a friend with an 1986 1.6 TD he is going to part out so that would be my donor car. If the project doesn't happen is anyone interested in the vehicle.? 
It has bad camshaft and hairline cracks in the head, the rest is fine.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For anyone who's turboing still following this post, 
.[HR][/HR]​You know I am








I had the same problem, I just used a ton of penetrating fluid. BTW, you dont have to remove the bolts, they act as retainers, just loosten them and spin that bad boy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*16V-2STROKE*
the 16V head is totally different...this post was really meant for 8v's, sorry man


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Guys the Volvo 240 that you use the Fuel distribution block from. Is the NA or a Turbo model. 
I ask cos I'm having probs locating one here in sunny London!!!








Also i have found a Porsce 924 Turbo fuel dist and WUR. Would this be a better option???


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

Ok it's official we never git the 240t!!!
Anyone got a spare f240T d for sale that u could send to UK!!???








Let me know pls!!!
Also 5000w/R
or as i said in my previous post should i go with the Porche stuff i've lovated??!! HELP!!!!!










[Modified by A20 PVW, 6:03 PM 12-2-2002]


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

It's my understanding that the Porsche pieces should work just fine. I have a list of part number's somewhere of the WUR's that will work, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

Tjanks Dazed and confused: I think I'll order the Prsche WUR and "borrow" the 16V metering head from my bro's 16V







(I doubt he'll realise!!)
Another thing i thought of was using a 5cylinder audi FD and plumbing the 5th injector somewhere into the manifold for constant fuel or would this not be sensible??


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Another thing i thought of was using a 5cylinder audi FD and plumbing the 5th injector somewhere into the manifold for constant fuel or would this not be sensible??[HR][/HR]​Ive got one for sale...Ill let it go for real cheap. drop me an e-mail [email protected]


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Thanks Euroveedub,
Ive taken the plunge and ordered the Porsche WUR and F/D
Costing about £120.00 ($180???)
Just need :
I/C & piping
a/f meter 
Downpipe and some TIME!!!!!!!!! 
oh and when I clock the turbo is there anything else i can do like clean the inside of the housing etc??


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

So, with the help of a couple of friends, I went ahead and installed a Garret TD turbocharger, TD manifold, TD downpipe on my MK3 2.0L 8v this past Saturday...
So far so good, here are my thoughts and observations... 
- Taking the old stuff off the car was really the hard part. 
- So far, we have put about 5 hours worth of installation time into the project. 
- The intake plenum must be removed to gain access to the exhaust manifold studs which also involves removing the EGR valve
- The bulk of our time has been used removing the stock downpipe and seperating it from the stock cat. 
- To seperate the two, I ended up just using a dremel to shear off the exhaust bolts, then used a hammer (best tool ever made) and punch to remove the old rusted nuts and bolts. 
- In order to get the exhaust bolt near the top (on the cat flange) we first had to loosen and drop the stock manifold/downpipe combo. Once that was been completed, access to the top bolt was a snap.
- The Turbocharger will fit with the stock x-flow intake plenum, but the cold side of the turbo will need to be clocked slightly for clearance. 
- There is tons of clearance between the firewall and the turbocharger. I think that the turbo still wouldn't hit the firewall even if my motor mounts are shot.
What's to come...
Since the TD manifold doesn't have a place for the EGR valve to plum back into, I will need to fabricate some kinda stop plate for the hole in the intake plenum were the EGR would normaly fit into and get rid of the EGR all togeather. It has been told to me that there is TD manifold avalible with a spot for EGR's but I don't have one. This may be useful to those who haven't bought their stuff yet.

- Intercooler stuff
- I have the stock TD oil lines and bought a new MK2 TD oilpan (with a return line fitting) so that install shouldn't be to long. 
- The stock TD return line however is to short. 
- What was done to resolve this problem was to cut the oil return line and then put a rubber extension peice with hose clamps. (You could also heat up the line with a blow torch and strech the line until it is long enough) 
- Now that everything has been test fitted, I am going to remove the TD manifold, have it drilled and tapped for the EGT gauge that I have already purchased, clock the turbo, setup the oilpan and oil lines, setup the FMU and fuel lines. I have also purchased some G60 injectors which I am unsure if I will use or not.
I am keeping a photographic journal at the following address:
http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=121883
Lots more to come!










[Modified by HappyVdubber2, 9:55 AM 12-9-2002]


----------



## Zipper (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

your link went funny??? Please check

Ok I have read all 3 pages and am totally lost but am more knowledgable for it.
I will continue my research and hopefully somone will put together a how to with pics. As well as a pic parts list and why this way is better than that way.
I am mechanically versed and can take my block in and out but this turbo stuff really puts my head into a spinn... expecially when we are botching it together with old parts.
Biggest question is i guess... will a standard turbo off of an older turbo diesel (88 lets say) produce enough thrust through the entire rpm range of my 92 GTI stock engine. ie people say the turbo will basically stop at 4000 rpm and do noting at 5000 rpm.... if this is so then it will not be useable.
sorry if this has been covered and i had missed it.
It is probably time after 3 pages to overview and make a summery.
Chris


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Zipper)*

looks like my host is down! I will try a find another...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Zipper)*

Yes, the TD turbo will run out of breath by 4000-4500rpm. If you are looking for something that will pull past red-line, look into making a hybrid.
For instance, if you want to be able to still use the stock OEM TD manifold, stick with the K24\T3 exhaust side of the turbo but replace the compressor side with a larger A/R. K26\SaabT3 for example. Most T3's will go togeather without having to rebuild anything. KKK turbo's may be different.


----------



## vdub-jet (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

VEEEEERY Interested in this. Please keep us informed. You may be showing me my next summer project if everything works well on your car.......


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vdub-jet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VEEEEERY Interested in this. Please keep us informed. You may be showing me my next summer project if everything works well on your car.......







[HR][/HR]​I will be posting all of my updates aswell as all the pics I am taking with the Digi cam here in this thread. 
Timeline is as follows:
- This Saturday I plan on installing the MK2 TD oilpan, oil lines, and finally re-install the manifold which is heading into the shop having the EGT probe mounted! I will also test fit the exhaust pipe which connects the factory TD downpipe to the factory 2L cat. This pipe will then have to be shortened and have a connecting flange welded onto it.
- Next Saturday the Cartech FMU, G60 injectors, and fuel lines will be installed
- In 3 Saturday's the Renault Fuego intercooler (you heard right!) and plumbing will be installed into the factory VW TDi intercooler location (this step has already been test fitted and the Renault intercooler fits surprisingly well)
- The final step is to hook up my remaining gauges (A/F, Boost), and fire this sucker UP!!!


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

I'm just curious what everyone hear plans to do for spark control? We've pretty much covered fuel, but nobody has really mentioned what they are doing to retard spark under boost. I am using an MSD SCI-L ignition box with an MSD Boost Timing Master. You can now get it all in one neat little package, but I got an extremely good deal on the Boost Timing Master, so I'll have two seperate boxes working together. There are distributors off of older VW's that will work, but I have yet to come across one. As I said, I'm just wondering, because it's something that a lot of people forget about.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

I will need to fabricate some kinda stop plate for the hole in the intake plenum were the EGR would normaly fit into and get rid of the EGR all togeather. 
There is a volkswagen part to solve this problem. Some crossflows didnt have a egr and have a plate that goes there. Someone with ETKA could dig the part # up.
One thing to really double check and make sure its working flawlessly is the wastegate. I ran into alot of problems with two of these factory wastegates, where they become completely locked up, and you end up seeing tons of boost and extreme lean conditions.
Also spend some extra money and make your own downpipe, the factory one is heavy and restrictive.
http://www.geocities.com/turbovw/turbovw2.html


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

Im gonna use the dual vaccum port dist. for the ignition issues.
Got a link for the SCI-L and the Boost timing master? I'd like to check that out and see how much one would run me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (2008cc)*

Great site 2008cc! 
Do you live in NC or something? If so, Id really like to come take a peek at your car. Did you make the downpipe?


----------



## vdub-jet (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

OK so for a 97 obd2 crossflow 2.0.....what EXACTLY do I need to make this hybrid turbo swap, as it seems most of these are aimed at the 1.8 motors. Anyone willing to give me a basic list and maybe some sources as to where to get the used pieces? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vdub-jet)*

Ok guys my Porsche 924 Turbo Fuel ditribution unit and WUR arrived yesterday








FD seems to be straightforward and looks almost exactly the same except that there is a sort of bump stop to stop the plate rising too much . Only prob is that the plate seems a little rusty. I will give it a clan at the W/E and take some photos.
The WUR seems a bit larger and it has 2 vacume hoses. One out the top and one from the side. At this stage I prsume that these wll help control the fueling based on boost/pressure . Although i have no idea how to hook this up.
Does anyone know exeactly how/where these will hookup.???
Also can someone give me more details on the fuel retarding vacune bit that I believe comes from the auto Distributor??
Need to know how this will hook up too
Can anyone out there that has done this before have any diagrams???
Really appreciate any help guys.
Thanks


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

Anybody sourcing / making exhaust downpipes? I have a A2 TD manifold, Garret turbo (Quantum TD), and need some advice in cobbling it to a Techtonics exhaust on an A1 GTI (2.0 ABA swap).


----------



## hkwong (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Nason)*

but with out the EGR, will your car pass the emissions test?


----------



## vdub-jet (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (hkwong)*

Geez thanks for the responses fellas....bump to give this thread some life anyway.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vdub-jet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Geez thanks for the responses fellas....bump to give this thread some life anyway.







[HR][/HR]​







read the whole post again...it covers pretty much everything you need. What specifically do you have a question about. 
All turbo setups use the same basic parts (except in the case of a non-intercooled/intercooled)








The only parts you wont be able to find here or on eBay is the downpipe and intercooler piping....maybe the oil lines.


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The only parts you wont be able to find here or on eBay is the downpipe and intercooler piping....maybe the oil lines.[HR][/HR]​...and a creative friend or fab shap can help with those things if you can't find them or build them yourself. Use junkyard parts as a basis then modify them according to your needs. Steel lines and fittings aren't too difficult to work with once you get used to it and most major cities have suppliers and fabricators that can help you for a nominal fee.
As for the downpipe, if you have a flange (or make one) that fits the turbo/wastegate then you can buy mandrel bent steel sections on the internet and weld up your own DP. You can start with a PVC mockup to determine how to cut the pieces then make the real thing according to the model.
I recommend adding a woven stainless steel section after the DP but before the cat/exhaust. This will help ensure that your fabricated parts aren't subject to too much stress.
Also...hats off to EuroVeeDub for starting this thread because it rules. A







for you my man!!
jamie


----------



## vdub-jet (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

OK I apologize for the rude comment....however after reading the entie post twice I'm still confused about fueling/ignition/boost control on the aba obd2 motors. What's the best, or rather most effective vs cheapest, way to go about these problems.
Obviously turbo/manifold/oil lines/tap oil pan/IC/ Piping is needed but where do injectors/fmu's/ecu's/blow off valves/boost controllers/ignition systems come in?
I'm trying to see if this is a legitimate way to make good reliable power for cheap, and what exactly it will take to get this system to give me a 50 hp+ kick in the pants without detontaion or rich/lean syptoms.
Thanks for anyone willing to respond to my questions.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

That idea about the PVC souns like the best one yet! I've thought about using a bent coathanger...but thats not too exact obviously.
A little update on my project while im here:
I decided to rebuild my motor, new bearings, rings, gaskets, ect... maybe ARP rod and head bolts (probably not...im a cheapass







). And I'm gonna run a x-flow head (which I already had anyway) to avoid the problem with the compressor housing hitting the shift linkage. All you need to run the x-flow head on a JH block is the ABA headgasket (cool, huh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ).
Right now I have the manifolds off and getting ready to pull the motor for the rebuild, hopefull I'll have it all back togeather in ~2mo. Im also going to be painting it by myself (in time for spring). 
The car needs lots of little things before I get it running again, I'm going to be installing my Volvo 240T fuel dist. and Audi 5kt WUR..that should be enough to handle any boost that the tiny k24 can put out








Ill keep everyone updated as I make progress!


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

so an X flow head is better for a turbo setup and also can i use the same Cam and just swap the head ???
what are the advantages of a X flow head


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

oh i should beable to put digi 1 on the X flow right 
what motors had a Xflow


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vdub-jet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm still confused about fueling/ignition/boost control on the aba obd2 motors. What's the best, or rather most effective vs cheapest, way to go about these problems.[HR][/HR]​Man, I wish I could help







I would suggest contacting a company that makes chips. Tell them your goals and have a chip custom burned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for boost control...on the KKK k24 turbo there is an adjustable wastegate. Or you can plumb a home made boost controller in there for cheap!
quote:[HR][/HR]where do injectors/fmu's/ecu's/blow off valves/boost controllers/ignition systems come in?[HR][/HR]​with this setup, stock injectors should be fine, along with your ecu and ignition system. You will need a BOV though, I suggest a DSM Gen 1, I found mine on ebay mounted to the factory elbow, polished, and w/4ft of silicone hose for ~$32.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so an X flow head is better for a turbo setup and also can i use the same Cam and just swap the head ???
what are the advantages of a X flow head [HR][/HR]​You cant use the same cam if your head is a solid lifter head..the x-flow is a hydro head








The advantage is that the intake ports are on the OPPOSITE side of the exhaust ports instead of being stacked on top of each other. Seems like you'd wanna keep the two as far apart as possible with a turbo in the mix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (thats the advantage...and, you dont have to worry about the compressor housing hitting the shift linkage)
quote:[HR][/HR]oh i should beable to put digi 1 on the X flow right 
what motors had a Xflow 
[HR][/HR]​Yep, Digi 1 will work with the x-flow head as long as you use the x-flow intake manifold (the injectors attach to the intake manifold, not the head with a x-flow)
All 2.0L 8v VW engines have x-flow heads


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

ok so all i need is the X flow head with a intake and also what are the Xflow head worth i know of one intown that may be forsale


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok so all i need is the X flow head with a intake and also what are the Xflow head worth i know of one intown that may be forsale [HR][/HR]​Yep, just the head and intake if your gonna run Digi 1 (well, you need the ABA headgasket too).
How much depends on the milage and cond., I wouldnt pay more than ~$100 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

ok thanks man i want to go that way so i dont jam the turbo and everthing close to the firewall 
anyone have any pics of a turbo setup on a X flow head 
that will fit fine on my 1.8 block right ?
sorry i just like to make sure i do stuff right before i do it


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

Here ya go:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=545662 
this is the manifold im getting BTW:








Here is the same car with an ODB II x-flow intake and Digi I:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=599504


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Those pics are on the ABA block....
Here is a how-to for a x-flow head on a G60 block (basically the same as the JH block):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=543598 
Here is a guy running a [email protected] with a x-flow head and JH block:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=537214


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

what is that top one worth to make i like the idea of cutting the runners and using hose to connect to the intake what psi are you running on the first motor and it sure cleans up the room in the engine 
what setup was the cheapest and best to do


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

I think under $10 in scrap metal probably...you need to source a x-flow lower intake man, though....about $30 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



[Modified by EuroVeeDub, 6:25 PM 12-11-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

what do you have to change to adapt a digi 1 to an obd1 car??
is it possible. I figured digi1 is better than motronic because it has map sensors for boost. would also be easier for chip tuning.
what do you think guys?


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

as far as i know (which isnt very far







), they are completely diff. systems. I say keep your obd1 setup and get a chip







you can always upgrade injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i really do like these smiley things, dont i


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

so all i have to do is us a Xflow and get a abd head gasket (what are they worth )
and it is just plug and play then the intake will be the hardest to mod up im using a g60 TB


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

for my JH head i bought digi inserts from VW 30 bucks canadian just screw out the old injector inserts and put these in and ready to go
and also SNS will make you a chip tell them what you are running and what psi you are at and all that good stuff and they will make you a chip


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]for my JH head i bought digi inserts from VW 30 bucks canadian just screw out the old injector inserts and put these in and ready to go
and also SNS will make you a chip tell them what you are running and what psi you are at and all that good stuff and they will make you a chip [HR][/HR]​your talking for digi 1 here right?? I know SNS specializes in digi 1 tuning chips.
could they make chips for obd1 since ATP sucks with their chips from what I heard


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

ABA headgaskets are like $16 here: http://www.steveseuroasian.com/


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (hkwong)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but with out the EGR, will your car pass the emissions test?[HR][/HR]​It was mentioned above that ABA's were avalible with and without the EGR's. I anticipate that even without the EGR, my emissions will be within legal specifications.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

yea sorry i was talking digi 1


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

HappyVdubber2: do you have some updates on your project??


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HappyVdubber2: do you have some updates on your project??[HR][/HR]​I just completed Stage 1 last weekend, this weekend (Sat.) I will be completing Stage 2 as mentioned above. Still waiting on my manifold to be drilled and tapped for my EGT gauge.
Here are some more pics...
Renault Fuego Intercooler:








Cartech Adjustable FMU:








Autometer Ultra-lite Boost Gauge:








Corrado G60 Fuel Injectors:








Autometer A-pillar Gauge Pods:


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

cool !!! are you going to dyno after your finished?? keep us updated of what's coming up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

Our local club has a dyno day each spring...if all goes well, I will be on the rollers!
check it out! (Lotsa 2.0t's)
http://www.ottawa-vdubbing.com


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Happyvdubber: do you know at what psi is the stock kkk24 set at??
I was thinking about doing this. what kind of wastegate do you have? Is it external or internal with the push rod??
if it's external, can you swap the spring or something? I would like to be able to set it at 5psi base.so after with a bleeder you can up the boost where you want. 
the thing is I wanna be able to drop the boost in the low range for winter and then for summer to bring it up a little bit? you don't need too much power in the winter specially when there's a blizard







can you say loss of traction. what do you think??


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 3:33 AM 12-14-2002]


----------



## hkwong (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

i have the same question, i've got a K24 with internal wastage. Don't know how to change the spring (where do you even buy this type of spring, or will any spring will similar stiffness work?), is min boost 10psi? that's what i've heard. Anyway, would love to set min to 5 pis if possible.
hkwong


[Modified by hkwong, 2:29 PM 12-14-2002]


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

First off...
I have the "Garret T3" and not a "K24". Both turbos come from TD's. Volkswagen seemed to use them interchangably. 
According to Bently...
"Garret T3 (40 trim)" minimum boost setting (w/g in perfect condition) is 7-9psi. 
According to Bently...
"KKK K24's" minimum boost setting (w/g in perfect condition) is 9-11psi.
Both turbocharger's came with "internal wastegates". You can expect to see some boost leak on a used wastegate which will bring these numbers down slightly.
edit: I have heard about changing springs on "external" w/g's but not "internal". I am not sayng that it can not be done, I just don't know where you would source the different springs.


[Modified by HappyVdubber2, 11:07 AM 12-14-2002]


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Just another quick update:
I have decided to go with a slightly different "Downpipe" which will delay the project slightly. The unit which I am getting is actualy from a "TD Passat". This peice includes a larger diameter DP, flex joint, and finally, it's long enough to go all the way back to the cat. Using just the standard TD DP, I would have needed to fab. the flex joint, plus I would have also needed to fab a connecting pipe (From the TD DP to my cat). The new peice even has the flange needed to hook up directly to the cat. 
Pictures to come...


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

ttt


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

another question. I have looked and searched but did not find the answer.
Anyone knows the A/R from exhaust and compressor side of the diesel T3 or kkk24?
thanks


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

the garrett has an cold a/r of .42 and an exhaust a/r of .48
But I don't know what those mean. do you? If so what?


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

Guys,
Is anyone going to fit an air/fuel guage. If so how are you doing this.Is it just a question of tapping the manifild and fitting a sensor?


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

The Air/Fuel guage gets its signal from the O2 sensor. So just make sure that your downpipe has a bung in it to screw in an O2 sensor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Air/Fuel guage gets its signal from the O2 sensor. So just make sure that your downpipe has a bung in it to screw in an O2 sensor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​My MK3 is fitted with an O2 sensor in the cat. Why not use this for the A/F gauge? Do I need to install a 2nd O2 sensor?


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Only problem is my manifold does not have an O2 sensor. Does the position that i fit it matter.i.e are there any rules as to where it needs to be. 
Thanks


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

I was told in the downpipe 6-8 inches from the turbo, but I don't know how accurate that is. I'm putting both the O2 sensor and the probe for my EGT in the downpipe.


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was told in the downpipe 6-8 inches from the turbo, but I don't know how accurate that is. I'm putting both the O2 sensor and the probe for my EGT in the downpipe.[HR][/HR]​If you look at an ATP downpipe, you will see bungs for both a the EGT and o2 sensors. The first (near the turbo) is for the egt probe, the second is for the o2


----------



## Quickling (Oct 2, 2001)

Ok.. I still havent had my questions put to rest after reading this thread..
I have a 2000 NB 2.0, I am EXTREMELY interested in this turbo setup because of its low rpm power. (mostly for autox and curvy road fun driving)
most of yall are running early motors, do yall think it will work with my obdII 2000 engine?
if it would here would be my setup.. tell me what you think..
TD turbo
Custom downpipe
cartech FMU
MSD or jacobs ignition
g60 injectors
BOV or diverter valve (dont know which brand yet)
stock 1.8T side mount IC
autotech 260 cam
borla or magna flow cat-back


----------



## Quickling (Oct 2, 2001)

also what are the transmission codes for my 2.0? I don't know how to find it, but I am very interested in a phantom LSD if possible.
how do they compare to quafie?


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Quickling)*

I'm not sure if you read this yet, but here is a thread discussing the Phantom Grip. It's more opinion than anything, but that's likely all you're going to get anyways.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=609780


----------



## Quickling (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

no I hadn't seen that yet, thank you very much


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

***Update***
So today, I set out to complete the installation of my turbo "kit". I have encountered a few minor problems that will delay my ETA slightly.
Probems/Needed parts/What was accomplished:
- I believe there is a gasket (which I will need to purchase) that resides between the TD oil return line and the bottom of the turbocharger. There is a flange design on the oil return line.








- The new "Passat TD downpipe" that I purchased needs to have the grinder put to it. The flange (on the DP) that hooks up to the exhaust side of the turbo is too big. Some minor grinding will be needed for proper fitment.
- DP flange has been grinded successfully. Fitment (DP to Turbo) seems great. Of course I am using all new hardware.








- After grinding the DP flange, I bolted everything together and decided now would be a good time for a test fit. However, there doesn't seem to be enough room to slide the entire essembly (Manifold, turbo, DP) onto the back of the motor. Tthere is not enough room between the back of the motor and the firewall. This means that I will have to remove the DP, install the turbo/manifold combo, re-install the DP once the manifold is in place. This will put a few of the DP securing nuts into a difficult postion.
















- Contrary to my previous statement, the compressor side of the turbocharger *does* have to be clocked. In order to re-clock the compressor, I had to remove the wastegate lines. After this was completed, clocking the compressor was fairly straight forward. However , I now need a new boost line between the compressor and the wastegate. The factory boost line is a metal tube which is now to long. This will be cut, and a longer rubber hose will be needed.








- I have also purchased some 90 degree mandrel bends from my local hardware store. I hope to use these for my intercooler plumbing. ($5cdn ea.)








- Kinda off topic, but I have also purchase a DE "Silver" faced cluster which should match nicely to the Autometer boost, a/f, egt gauges I bought.








- I also mentioned previously that I have purchased a TD Oilpan, just wanted to show you why! (nice and easy way to hook up the return line)











[Modified by HappyVdubber2, 9:31 PM 12-27-2002]


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Looking good, I really like the silver faced gauges to.


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

lets some pics of a completed engine bay with this setup...


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (16th valve)*

quote:[HR][/HR]lets some pics of a completed engine bay with this setup...[HR][/HR]​I am not sure if you are being sinacle or not? I'm working on it!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

very nice Happy vdubber!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the project is doing well.
I have a question. that new downpipe is from what Passat model??
one thing you should have done IMO is change the compressor side for a 60trim.
you can find a garret 60trim easily at the scrap yard from merkur, ford, Saab,etc..
anyways you can always do it later !!
keep up the good work. if it works out well and i go the same route, I will bug you for some help. hehehe we are not too far from each other


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

So did anyone get anything done over the holidays?


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a question. that new downpipe is from what Passat model??[HR][/HR]​I was told by the boys at Advanced Autowerks here in Ottawa that the DP was from a Passat TD (not TDi). Does this make any sense? Mabey euro spec? I am not sure if the Passat was even avalible in TD here in North America.
quote:[HR][/HR]one thing you should have done IMO is change the compressor side for a 60trim.
you can find a garret 60trim easily at the scrap yard from merkur, ford, Saab,etc..[HR][/HR]​I did consider this. I was interested in seeing what the boost characteristics were like on the 40 trim. The swap from 40 to 60 is very easy, so a swap may be on tap next winter.
quote:[HR][/HR]keep up the good work. if it works out well and i go the same route, I will bug you for some help. hehehe we are not too far from each other







[HR][/HR]​I would gladly lend my serivces in anyway possible (If everything works for me!)


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Well guys I hope to start work on mine this W/e. I'll keep you posted of my progress.
I just got a Sierra Cosworth intercooler off ebay, so all I need now is the downpipe and tubing for intercooler and some hoses.
WRT Downpipes I got a quote for a Passat TD but I'm not sure if it will be ok. I'll try and go see it tomorrow.
Well TTFN and a happy new year to you all.


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

I have decided to go with an SDS EIC (Running the 4 G60's) rather than the Cartech FMU. I have also picked up some VR6 injectors which will take the place of the ABA injectors. Hopefully this new setup will provide safe fueling under mild boost conditions....pictures to follow.
Later,
Craig


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have decided to go with an SDS EIC (Running the 4 G60's) rather than the Cartech FMU. I have also picked up some VR6 injectors which will take the place of the ABA injectors. Hopefully this new setup will provide safe fueling under mild boost conditions....pictures to follow.
Later,
Craig [HR][/HR]​man i think it's overkill. If you run the EIC 4 injectors , leave the stock injectors in. some people are running up to 10psi with stock injectors and FMU.
Your gonna have more than enough with the eic. Are you going to an injector in each lower runners like gogo green did??


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 12:45 PM 1-14-2003]


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

For the time being, I have a pipe with the 4 bosses welded onto it...this will sit inline right before the throttle body. The Controller will be setup to fire the injectors at a slightly higher boost level (5-6psi) so that fuel doesn't pool. The cartech FMU will be eliminated from the setup (no more sky high fuel pressure!).
I was planning on using the stock ABA injectors, but the VR6 ones were included when I bought the EIC. May aswell use them (or sell them?). 
I know what you mean with regards to GoGo's old setup...when budget permits, that will be the ultimate goal.
and just to show everyone who hasen't seen it before...


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

wow this is nice!!!
















so is everything up and ready!! is the manifold-turbo already mounted on the block?
one thing is sure is that you won't have problem on fuel with the eic and is more precise than a fmu for tuning. 
I think the eic has a map sensor right?


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

Everything is up, but not ready. Still need to mount the new oilpan, install the new/used EIC and some minor stuff such as spark plugs, cap/rotor, etc...
Yes, the SDS EIC is boost sensing via MAP sensor.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

man I'm exited for u bro. your car is coming along very nice. next step you can upgrade the turbo. lets say at the end of this year, put a 60trim compressor , maybe while your there upgrade the turbine wheel for bit bigger.
what is the total amount spent till now? Is it worth it .


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

Currently I am sitting at ~ $1500cdn(including my recent purchases)...I have an Excel spreadsheet at home which I have been using to tabulate the turbo expenses to date.
I have been not-so actively persuing a 60trim from the local yards. I will look much harder after I see what the 40trim feels like. I test drove GGG's ride right before he sold it last summer, so I have an idea of what the Super60 feels like! Yes, it's nice!


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

wow i will do the same that is a good idea but i got side tracked and bought about 1300 in other stuff lol
and about 1000 in my turbo stuff so far


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (wolf rocco)*

Ok so I made a start today. I have descided to use a 16V Fd instead of the Porsche 924 one cos it doesnt seem the same.
Cos the main problem today was that because the air intake for the turbo is on the RHS (looking into the engine bay from infront) and the Airbox/fd sits on the left.
I have descided not to shift it all to the RHS, instaed I will run piping from the airbox across the front of the engine to the back and into the turbo.
Is anyone else doing this on an A2 Golf? What did you do?
I'll post up pictures on Monday from work.
Also I know that this has been mentionedbefore but there have been a lot a contradictions. With my T3 I have 2 line going from the air exit pipe to the WG. Can the boost level by reduced cos I believe it's set at 10psi (my turbo is the same as HappyVedubber2)
Cheers 


[Modified by A20 PVW, 9:09 PM 1-18-2003]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

any new updates happyvdubber2????
Is your car running right now??


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

Some lucky folks have a heated garage, I on the other hand, do not








The weather in Ottawa today dipped below -35 degrees celsius! (-34.5 fahrenheit for the US guys) I wouldn't be cought dead lying on a garage cement floor in this weather. Call me a *****, but I have my limits!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Some lucky folks have a heated garage, I on the other hand, do not








The weather in Ottawa today dipped below -35 degrees celsius! (-34.5 fahrenheit for the US guys) I wouldn't be cought dead lying on a garage cement floor in this weather. Call me a *****, but I have my limits!







[HR][/HR]​hahahha !! time to invest into a heater







J/K 
it's cool we are talking in two different forums at the same time


----------



## Balboa (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (vento 95 GL)*

Happyvdubber, I'm looking to do pretty much the same setup for my car.
(also a '95 2.0)
I hope you can guide me along because your progress seems to be coming along very nicely!
I have a GIAC chip right now, and my question is, should i look into getting that reprogrammed for turbo or should i replace it with the stock chip?
and also... will stock injectors be ok with the cartech fpr??? or will i need to get the g60s?
Keep up the great work!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Balboa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a GIAC chip right now, and my question is, should i look into getting that reprogrammed for turbo or should i replace it with the stock chip?[HR][/HR]​Does GIAC offer a turbo program for there chips? If so, would they be able to load this program into your current chip? (I assume that a chip is a chip and they can flash whatever information they want into it, but it may be something to consider).
Here is the problem I see with chip tuning. Firstly, I am not saying that chip tuning can't be done because it can, and it has been done. That being said, most of the available chip tuners come from the west coast (BC/Cali). Friends here in Ottawa who have attempted to chip tune there turbo cars have failed miserably. By the time they finally have a chip that is working reasonably, they have had to send it back to the supplier 3-4-5 time, paying for shipping and reflash charges each time. The reason that it doesn’t seem to work? I think it's partly due to the fact that guys out in Cali have know idea how to program a chip for -30 degree weather or any other winter weather conditions for that matter. Add a whole bunch of other variables into the mix (as in current mods to your car), they can't get the program close enough to make things function well. Maybe ok, but not well. I would like to emphasize that this is my uneducated opinion with fact and personal experience mixed in.
quote:[HR][/HR]and also... will stock injectors be ok with the Cartech fpr??? or will i need to get the g60s?[HR][/HR]​First gen ATP kits used this same setup for fueling (without the G60's), I don't see why it wouldn't work for low boost conditions. You would want to research what kind of factory boost levels your internal WG will produce in order to make a better determination as to what kind of fueling your car will require. Again, that being said...fuel pressures while using the FMU sore sky high, which seems kind of scary since your using a fuel rail and lines that were meant to only handle so much pressure. I would recommend having a fire extinguisher handy at all times. Over cautious? Better safe than sorry, right? I bought my G60's for $50bux cdn used if that makes a difference in your decision...
Since I bought my SDS EIC, I guess I now have a Cartech FMU (adjustable) for sale! Shipping to TO/MTL isn't that bad...shoot me an IM if anyone is interested.


[Modified by HappyVdubber2, 6:27 PM 1-23-2003]


----------



## Balboa (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

as far as the chip is concerned, you pretty well seconded my opnion, and it'll probably be up for sale in the coming months!








I'd love to have standalone, but at the moment, it's just out of my price range...
Right now, i'd just like to get everything in and running... then maybe by mid summer upgrade to standalone
Thanks for the help!
OH... one more quick question... will parts from a 1.9TD work the same as the 1.6TD's???
Thanks again!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Balboa)*

Both manifolds are the same depending on what turbo is on it. Some have KKK K24 other are Garret T3's (40trim).


----------



## Balboa (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

would 1.8T injectors from a 99 passat be a good substitute for G60 injectors?


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Balboa)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok I did some work on it last night and got the last remaining Inlet manifold bolt off.
For ayone that has tried that before it's the 2nd from right one and also the 2 remaining exhaust bolts on the top of the exh. manifold.
Basically to get to to these 2 (and you'll have to try and picture this) I had to adopt the "crane " position as in Karate Kid, left foot on the slam pannel (bonet removed)me facing west and right foot balanced at the rear of the engine an my 12mm ring spanner!!!!
I wish i could have taken a photo but then I'd probably have fallen in the engine bay or gotten impaled on my windscreen wipers!!!!
Anyways, the inlet manifold is now off and i have the 2 exh. bolts under the manifold to undo and fcuk knows how i'm gonna do them!!!!
So hopefully it'll almost be ready on Sunday!!!


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok I did some work on it last night and got the last remaining Inlet manifold bolt off.
For ayone that has tried that before it's the 2nd from right one and also the 2 remaining exhaust bolts on the top of the exh. manifold.
Basically to get to to these 2 (and you'll have to try and picture this) I had to adopt the "crane " position as in Karate Kid, left foot on the slam pannel (bonet removed)me facing west and right foot balanced at the rear of the engine an my 12mm ring spanner!!!!
I wish i could have taken a photo but then I'd probably have fallen in the engine bay or gotten impaled on my windscreen wipers!!!!
Anyways, the inlet manifold is now off and i have the 2 exh. bolts under the manifold to undo and fcuk knows how i'm gonna do them!!!!
So hopefully it'll almost be ready on Sunday!!! 
[HR][/HR]​LOL! This is so funny, because I know exactly what you are talking about. How's your lower back? Mine hurt for about a week!


----------



## svart (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

ok, i've just read this super long thread and proceeded to get up, walk into the kitchen and take some asprin for the headache induced trying to figure out what the heck you guys are doing/talking about. I have a 91 gti that is my first VW which was purchased about 2 months ago. I was looking into getting an ABA bottom end and leaving the digi2 head/intake/injectors/etc. I was also thinking of turboing this thing. I can fab all the plumbing and find a turbo that will suit whatever i design, but the thing that seems to be missing the mark in my brain is the fuel system. some are saying that I DO need to change injectors or that I need to retard timing, or that a thicker headgasket is needed... so which ones are correct?
In a nutshell I'd like to:
turbo a digi 2 car with stock top end and ABA bottom end.
besides the plumbing and turbo what else do i absolutely have to do to NOT BLOW THIS THING UP and force you nice people to see pictures of my destroyed engine...








Thanks a sh!tload.
Cheers


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (svart)*

Hey Happy. my lower back hurt like poop for 3 days!!!!!








I'm not having much luck today. I cant get the 2 remaining nuts off the Exh.manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Gonna try jacking the car up and attcking from underneath.


----------



## Balboa (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

Can someone please compare the two turbos that have been discussed in this thread?
All i've gotten so far is that the KKK is much smaller...








Are they both equally reliable?
any input here would be appreciated... pros, cons... anything!
thanks


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Balboa)*

NUTZNUTZNUTZ that all i can say!!!
I couldnt get the two nuts of the reamaingn exh.mani bolts. spen ALL day testerday trying to get them out. As they had rusted to about 11.5mm it meant that my 12mm was too big and the 11mm was too small!!!
Then i tried attacking from underneath , i went to take the wheel of and discovered that i hyave locking wheel nutz and no key.
so i tried cutting them off with a dremmel and that was slow and still could get a good angle on them.
So i'm gonna have to do what i should have done in the first place and remove the head!!!
I did manage to get the exhaust bolts loose so that should help.
Also i couldnt get the bolts on the turbo to shift so that i could clock it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Not my weekend at all


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (svart)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
In a nutshell I'd like to:
turbo a digi 2 car with stock top end and ABA bottom end.[HR][/HR]​I have been told that f/i and digi2 don't play nice together! If you are talking about doing some more involved stuff such as lowering compression, look into also buying digi1 ecu, wiring harness, ect...
this way your factory ecu can provide the extra fuel you will need all the up to 15psi! the TD manifold will bolt straight up to the ABA block. Everything needs to inverted to fit on earlier 8v's


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Balboa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can someone please compare the two turbos that have been discussed in this thread?
All i've gotten so far is that the KKK is much smaller...








Are they both equally reliable?
any input here would be appreciated... pros, cons... anything!
thanks[HR][/HR]​-Both turbos are about the same size.
-Both turbos came on the same car (TD)
-VW seemed to use them interchangably
-Each turbo has its own spooling characteristics.
-Both turbo's use different exhaust flanges
-Neither turbo's flange is like a standard T3
-Readily avalible T3's from the junkyard means that upgrading the compressor side of the "T3" turbo could be a inexpensive upgrade for the future. I am not sure if the K26 compressor can be added to the K24?


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NUTZNUTZNUTZ that all i can say!!!
I couldnt get the two nuts of the reamaingn exh.mani bolts. spen ALL day testerday trying to get them out. As they had rusted to about 11.5mm it meant that my 12mm was too big and the 11mm was too small!!!
Then i tried attacking from underneath , i went to take the wheel of and discovered that i hyave locking wheel nutz and no key.
so i tried cutting them off with a dremmel and that was slow and still could get a good angle on them.
So i'm gonna have to do what i should have done in the first place and remove the head!!!
I did manage to get the exhaust bolts loose so that should help.
Also i couldnt get the bolts on the turbo to shift so that i could clock it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Not my weekend at all







[HR][/HR]​Hope your luck improves!
I wil count my blessings that all of my manifold nuts came off without a hitch!


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Do you know how to swap the compressor side of a T3? Whats involved?


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you know how to swap the compressor side of a T3? Whats involved?[HR][/HR]​Never done it so I don't know what's involved. I assume that you would need to remove the bolts that are loosened to clock a turbo? Anyone?


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you know how to swap the compressor side of a T3? Whats involved?
Never done it so I don't know what's involved. I assume that you would need to remove the bolts that are loosened to clock a turbo? Anyone?[HR][/HR]​I think you'd have to do that and possible replace the compressor wheel with one from a T3. I don't know so I should shut up. Can anyone tell us the facts?
jamie


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

Did some Google searching...

http://www.alltrac.net/tuning/turbo.html
quote:[HR][/HR]STAGE 1
This is the most common of upgrades that are offered by some of the companies below. The compressor is removed and replaced with a TO4 "B" compressor wheel. These are usually from Garrett or similar larger turbos.[HR][/HR]​
And other link with regards to the disassembling/reassembling
http://www.lucasviking.com/shelby/articles/blowingo/blowingo.htm


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

I may be joining the ranks of the turbo diesel 1.8L jh club. I am looking at a scirocco that has a diesel turbo grafted on to it with a 1.8T ic. apparently it has the turbo built into the exhaust manifold, can someone tell me more about this?
It pings under high load after about 3000rpm, with light load it seems to pull alright.
are tdi turbos simply to small? will other waste gates off of other garrett turbos fit.
this car is from the states and is apparently a 'high altitude' car with a fuel enrichment nipple on the control pressure regulator. any one have any information on that?


[Modified by nigel, 11:52 AM 1-27-2003]


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (nigel)*

Just to clarify, the exhaust inlet to the turbo is the same for all the different kinds of turbo diesels and the exhuast outlet of the turbo is the same too. however these are different than the standard t3 that you might buy from turbonetics or something.
I have two turbo diesels. One t3 and one kkk k14. many people say they have the k24 and I have yet to see the actual labe.
thats not to say I don't believe them but i would like to see the label. 
I currently have the kkk k14 turbo on my car. I have it intercooled and running 10psi. I still have some bugs to work out but I do drive it sometimes. this turbo is very small and it spools up around 1800rpm. I have yet to get it running good enough to really let her rip up to the red line but the power satisfies me plenty. I can't hookup in first gear even on dry pavement. i have stock all seasons on right now and expect to be able to hook up in summer with my 16 " wheels and tires. I have not been able to lessen the wastegate on my turbo. I think if people actually have the k24 turbo it would work fabulously for the money there investing. I think mine doesn't pull as good in the top end(above5800rpm) as the t3 or k24 might. I will try the t3 in spring.
I may have this problem because I have a g grind cam and its meant for midrange power. Which the car has an insane amount of. I need to get a stock cam but I want to go crossflow so I'm waiting to see the expense of that before I get the new regualar cam. This picture shows the size of the t3 and the k14. If someone would like to post a pic of a k24 that would be cool. I got my k14 from a guy in toronto that said it was from a turbo diesel and it must have been but I haven't seen or heard of any othe k14's. FI your young and have no money like me. even a small turbo will satisfy your desire for tones of power. this is a rabbit after all.








If this pic dont' work I'll repost the pic later on my regular server. its down for 5 hours.
-Sandy


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

sorry here is the pic, I have the small one on right now and will try the t3 in spring.


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

Have you delt with any turbo's that are cast into the manifold?


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (nigel)*

I'm not happy and starting to loose faith!!
I got my downpipe yesterday, look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....but doesnt fit!!!!!!








It point to the front of the engine instaed of the back. It'll work on an xflow but mine isnt one
so I think i'm gonna leave it till the weekend now.
BTW is there any reason why i shouldnt use VAG bolts to reattach the turbo to the manifold cos VAG want £20.00 ($30.00) EACH!!!!!!


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

What kind of intercooler piping is this?? Is this just rad hose?? Will this work?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=599504 


[Modified by Spencedog, 3:36 PM 1-29-2003]


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

bump


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

Looks like to tubing which is being used has some type of metal re-enforcement built into it...


----------



## Das Uber V.W (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

O.k this question is for anyone do this set up on a 2L X-flow. I have a 96 Jetta and have been tossing this idea around for awhile now, I was never really sure if it would work, after ploughing through this thread, I'm just as confused. Will this work and what parts from what years are needed, preferably the newest parts that will work. 
I.e; yes this will work and you need
1) Turbo manifold and turbo from 19?? 1.?L TDi 
2)down pipe from some year passat
3) etc
4) etc
5) you guys get the idea
please a quick list would be so helpful in getting my project started.
T.I.A


----------



## GREENING (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Das Uber V.W)*

HEY EVERYONE I WAS WONDERING ABOUT IF 1.6 LITER AUDI 4000 TURBO DIESEL MANIFOLD WOULD WORK FOR A TURBO MANIFOLD FOR 2.0 CROSSFLOW, I HAVE THE TURBO AND EXHAUST MANIFOLD FROM AUDI, I AM NOT SURE IF I AM GOING TO TURBO MY CAR YET,IF ANYBODY INTERESTED I AM TAKING OFFERS,


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Das Uber V.W)*

quote:[HR][/HR]O.k this question is for anyone do this set up on a 2L X-flow. I have a 96 Jetta and have been tossing this idea around for awhile now, I was never really sure if it would work, after ploughing through this thread, I'm just as confused. Will this work and what parts from what years are needed, preferably the newest parts that will work. [HR][/HR]​This is what my setup is currently composed of:
1993 VW Jetta TD - Garret T3 Turbocharger (40trim) w/internal wastegate
1993 VW Jetta TD - Exhaust manifold
19## VW Passat TD - Downpipe
MK2 VW Golf/Jetta TD - Oilpan w/ gasket
MK2 VW Golf/Jetta TD - Oil send and return lines w/ gasket
VW Corrado G60 (green top) - Fuel Injectors x4
SDS - Extra Injector Controller w/ 2 VR6 fuel injectors
19## Renault Fuego - Intercooler (under battery mounted)
19## Saab 900/9000 - BOV
Home Depot - 2" mandrel 90* bends for intercooler pipes
VW 1.8t, g60, TD - rubber connectors for intercooler piping
K&N - Air filter (cone style)
K&N - Crankcase Breather
Misc. Hardware - Bolt, exhaust gaskets, barb fittings, PVC line, ect...



[Modified by HappyVdubber2, 10:59 AM 1-30-2003]


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

ok in doing this since fuel is a concern would the intake manifold, fuel dist. basicly the full intake from air box to intake manifold and all the fuel system work from an audi 4000. used with the td downpipe and turbo setup. also i was talking to a mechanic and was asking him about the turbo runing out of juice at 5500 rpms he said he knows how to modify the wastgate to make it keep producing power. is that posible??? i didnt get a chance to ask him about the audi parts. but i know were a car is and i can basicly get anything off it for dirt cheep


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (kombi)*

He's probally talking about adjusting the wastegate so the turbo produces more boost... The turbo will still run of of power around 4500 RPMS due to is small size... Remember that this turbo is used on a deisel engine and designed to make power in the lower RPM's... There is nothing you can do to make a deisel turbo make power above 4500 RPM's...


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

quote:[HR][/HR] There is nothing you can do to make a deisel turbo make power above 4500 RPM's...[HR][/HR]​Note even NOS? (heheheh)
The diesel turbo is pretty small but it'll work fine for a small increase. If you're not looking to get huge amounts of boost it'll pull pretty hard up till around 5500 per people who've done it.
Does anyone have a map for the diesel turbo?
jamie


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There is nothing you can do to make a deisel turbo make power above 4500 RPM's...[HR][/HR]​In stock form, you may be right. But, modifications can be made to yield better results. My mentor...
2L x-flow w/ TD hot side and a Dodge cold side...100% junkyard!


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Does anyone have a map for the diesel turbo?
jamie[HR][/HR]​Best I could do...


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (kombi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok in doing this since fuel is a concern would the intake manifold, fuel dist. basicly the full intake from air box to intake manifold and all the fuel system work from an audi 4000. used with the td downpipe and turbo setup. also i was talking to a mechanic and was asking him about the turbo runing out of juice at 5500 rpms he said he knows how to modify the wastgate to make it keep producing power. is that posible??? i didnt get a chance to ask him about the audi parts. but i know were a car is and i can basicly get anything off it for dirt cheep[HR][/HR]​Some of the MK2 boys who have completed the swap might be better at answering your question. I honestly don't know. Sorry...


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

that looks to be pretty good results to me!! Thanks for posting a dyno chart.
OK, not to upset anyone on this thread but if you're going to spend the money for chipping a crossflow OBD1 car or switching to g60 injection or even running standalone, why not spend the extra 215 for an 8v cast manifold, 50-300 for a junkyard t3 turbo and possible rebuild, and 150 (or less if you DIY) for a downpipe? You'd end up with a little more money spent but the end result would be far greater! Sell the VW diesel turbo parts to some poor diesel rabbit owner that wants to help their oil burner go a little better.
To me the real purpose of using the diesel turbo rig would be an ultra-simple swap. For example, if you found an A2 ecodiesel in the junkyard you could swipe the turbo, manifold and downpipe and mount them on your A2 8v car. Add some junkyard parts (exhaust and intercooler plumbing, TD oil pan and oil lines, probe intercooler, etc) and end up with a simple turbo rig. I guess a rising rate FPR or microfueler would be needed though, which adds to the cost. This would be made easier by running early A2 CIS.
The true ideal scenario for the TD manifold would be a rabbit GTI running CIS. CIS handles the boost easily with the addition of the Audi 5k turbo WUR. Perhaps the TD intake manifold could be modded to accept a throttle body as well, making it unnecessary to flip the TD manifold over.
Not giving you guys trouble, you've done great work and it's more than I've achieved. I'm just trying to understand why you went with the restrictive TD parts on your big crossflow engines. Just using what you had available?
jamie


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Quote:
"In stock form, you may be right. But, modifications can be made to yield better results. My mentor...
2L x-flow w/ TD hot side and a Dodge cold side...100% junkyard!"
How did he do this??? I want to do this but have no idea whats involved...


[Modified by Spencedog, 6:29 PM 1-31-2003]


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm just trying to understand why you went with the restrictive TD parts on your big crossflow engines. Just using what you had available?
jamie[HR][/HR]​Money, or lack there of. Started out with a simple idea that was drilled into my head (damn you Sean), I wanted some inexpensive lowend power while maintaning reliability on stock internals. Why I ended up with all this j/y stuff? I guess partly due to avaliblity.


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How did he do this??? I want to do this but have no idea whats involved...[HR][/HR]​My take on this would be the following...
a) The Dodge compressor
b) Re-fabed less restrictive DP
c) efficent i/c (Audi 5000) placement


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

Ok I want to clarify things. I have semi completed my turbo. I have had my car running a kkk k14 turbo diesel for about 1 month. I have some problems with an air leak and a cold start problem. However. My car works and drives. I have too much fuel and am running way to rich. this may be due to my air leaks but that shows the fuel is there. The stock wastegate is set for 10 psi. Now my car frigin hauls as$. my boost starts at about 1800 rpm and when people are talking about power dropping off they don't really know what there talking about untill they feel the power drop off. I have. It doesn't drop off like a rock or anything your still pulling like mad it just doesn't keep pulling even harder than it does at top hp. I have an incredibly small turbo. most of these people are going to put on a garret or the k24. both substantially larger. I know a guy who used the garrett and the power did not drop off at all. My power stops increasing at about 6000 rpm. I don't have a clue what my hp is but its a damn lot. I have no trackion in first and I need a warm day to get tracktion in second. People put turbo diesels on there car due to the hp/fun for your dollar. If I had money I would buy all new parts and not mess around with anything thats seems rusty or old. However I don't. My current setup cost me about 1000 dollars canadian. The amount of power I have for this amount of money is nuts. passing is a breeze even in 5th at low rpms. So to anyone getting scared away about the power dropping off like a rock or at all for that matter, don't worry you won't notice it and the huge increase will compensate for the need to shift 500rpms before redline. And thats only if your putting on a k14 like I have. I have a garrett I will be installing in spring and expect it to pull hard till redline due to knowing someone who did this exact swap on the same engine. To anyone that has money. Just go buy a real manifold and big t3 and stop whining. I can't wait till I get a dyno test but with a properly tuned setup I'm expecting at least 150hp wheel at 10psi with the little turbo. more with the garrett turbo diesel t3 in spring. Sorry for the rant I just feel some poor people who want to go fast are being scared away by the threat of power dropping off which is like getting a free ferrari with a scratch. You don't really notice it when your going 300km an hour in second.








-Sandy


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How did he do this??? I want to do this but have no idea whats involved...
My take on this would be the following...
a) The Dodge compressor
b) Re-fabed less restrictive DP
c) efficent i/c (Audi 5000) placement
[HR][/HR]​I agree here- according to what i've read on turbo stuff, the compressor side of a turbo can be varied greatly to alter how a turbo works. It seems the hot swap for turbo engines is to use the hots side from a smaller turbo and the cold side from a bigger turbo- there are multiple examples of this. I've been helping a friend with a turbo upgrade on his Audi 200 TQ. We replaced the stock (TINY!) k24 turbo with a k26 but used a Garret t4 compressor side. This is similar to the common t3/t4 hybrid which uses the hot side from a t3 and cold side from a t4.
One hot mod (per a lot of sites anyway) for a second-gen turbo DSM is to replace the compressor side wheel of the tiny t25 turbo with t28 or t3 components. Supposedly this is enough to increase maximum theoretical flow from 250 hp levels to 350 hp levels without drasticly altering where the turbo starts boosting. It's still a little more restrictive than a full t3 or bigger hybrid but for most people the benefits of less lag outweigh the limit to max power.
I'm a big fan of smaller turbos. With the boost set low a small turbo can be a great kick in the pants for a slower car. It may mean spinning tires in 1st or 2nd gear but you can learn how to get around that by driving more carefully. At highway speeds with moderate RPM's a smaller turbo can provide a torque increase that really makes the car fun to drive. 
Can anyone here that is running a smallish turbo comment on the real-world drivability of their car?
[rant]
Many guys complain about how a t25 is way too small for a 1.8 liter VW engine but how many of them have tried it? Everyone I've ever talked to that's used a t25 on a 1.8 VW engine says it's great! I'm currently building a CIS turbo rabbit GTI using a t25. I'm going to use a T3 manifold with an adapter for the t25. The stock CIS injection on my car can only handle up to 150ish turbo horsepower without added fueling so why have a huge turbo that I can't fuel? If I ever get ambitious and build a microfueler I can always buy a rebuilt T3 and VWturbo.com downpipe then turn up the boost. My car makes more noise than power at high RPM anyway so I don't see the point in adding a huge high-rpm turbo (t3/t4 hybrid) to a 1.8 or smaller 8v car.
[/rant]
Sorry if I mislead anyone- use the VW turbo by all means!! I was just exploring what the reasoning was. Sorry for being confusing.
Could someone tell us what to expect from this setup?
jamie


[Modified by imaradiostar, 1:11 PM 1-31-2003]


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

You said you swaped compressor sides off different turbos before, how did you do this??
Could you please specify whats involved?? It would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

sorry for the long post guys- Purplerabbit posted while I was rambling and answered my speculations with facts. I'm still curious how the diesel turbo is on a crossflow engine since it's a bigger engine with more airflow.
thanks!
jamie


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

I sent your request for information to my friend here in Ottawa (he is the guy who ran the dyno chart pictured above). 
His user name...
Broke4Speed (LOL







)


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

Sandy, maybe I need to go back and read the whole thread again but what are you doing to increase fueling on your car?
jamie


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

I just have a volvo 240 T fuel distributor with a audi boost sensing wur. no full throttle switch and I already have to much fuel. I'm confildent that the 240 fuel distributor with a stock wur and a fulll throttle switch would be good till I'm going to guess at about 170hp. i have reasons for stating 170 however I have not done tests yet myself. I would like someone to test the stock fuel dist with an audi 5k wur and a full throttle switch. I bet it would take about 150 hp or more.


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Thanks man....
Please make sure you let us know how to do this when he gets back to you...


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

I see he responded to your other thread...


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Ya, I replied to this one first before I read the other thread... Thanks!!


----------



## ellion (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

hey people. does anyone know of someone doing this swap on a digifant 2 controlled motor? i've helped a friend complete this on a CIS car and it's fudgeIN FAST!!







now we're going to try to boost my digifant 2 GTI. if anyone needs any advice about the whole CIS turbo diesel project, just ask.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (ellion)*

Does your friend still have the CIS car? I wouldn't mind seeing it some day. Do they have any numbers?


----------



## ellion (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

hey. my buddies CIS car is in Saskatchewan now, but I can tell you anything about the project that you might need to know. as far as the phantom grip diff. goes... i'll have to look into it. my friends car has a velocity diff. upgrade which i'm assuming works on the same principle? my e-mail's [email protected] if you've got any other questions about the CIS thing. SOMEONE HELP ME WITH DIGIFANT II PLEASE.


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (ellion)*

just wondering doing this td conversion on an 88 gl block converted to cis-e would i need to worry about the compression i belive its about 8 something lower then then normal gti motor BUT is it weaker????? would this be a bad idea to do it to the jetta gl motor? i am going to convert it to an audi 4k fuel distrib and intake manifold. would this work? good idea? bad idea? thanks for any info
zack


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (kombi)*

Ok, I'm almost ready to give up!!!!
I think the main reason why its soo hard is that with mine being RHD a lot of parts are diferent to the US cars 
PROBLEM:The T3 is too big and fouls the driveshaft and the exhaust manifold will hit the engine mount.
SO it's definately going to be the T2. this fits physically but i'll need to fabricate the exhaust downpipe. I'll also need to have a lot of induction pipe crossing over from one fide of the engine to the other OR move the whole FD to the other side which means extending the fuel lines!!!
I now need to try and clock the T2 as it exits straight into the back of the block which is no good. PROBLEM: nuts are too tight!!! I'm going to have to heat the housing to get it out
The T3 will work if you have a xflow head and digi management so i'll save it incase i get one in the future.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

is there any one that has had completed there turbo yet, im getting more and more interested in it and i have yet to here of success. any one have pictures of a complete job


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

i have a question for you all 
ok my friend has a turbo ready to go on a digi 2 golf now what how to get this sucker to sense boost 
ok other idea what if we take everthing from a audi 5000 turbo ECU harness injection system and get rid of the digi 2 ?
my friend has to get a top dead center sensor becasue i guess the 5000 system and that worked into the computer some how 
ok if that made no sense has anyone tried the audi 5000 setup on and just capping the last fuel line off ?
sorry if it was in the post i must have missed it there is alot of good reading here


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

sooo anyone actualy finish there turbo set up and does it work


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

purplerabbit has, but I believe there are still a couple of little bugs to be worked out yet.


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

I'll find out soon... installing it either this weekend or next weekend; when its done I will let you guys know what kinds of gains I got for sure!!


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

Good luck Spense: it's not as easy as it seems!!! 








Hardest part is getting the old bits off!!!!


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

I'll let everyone know what the hardest part was and what they should look out for... Hopefully I get everything off without snaping any bolts...


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

Spencedog, If you get your car turbo'd to the point where you can just drive it around the block in one weekend you my hero. Unless you've done a couple of turbo projects before it will take you longer than that. I also thought i'd be done in one weekend but it took me about 7 days or so. However I did all fabrication work myself. If you already have a downpipe and ic tubes and a tapped oil pan you will be able to do it in less time. good luck, and don't give up because you'll love turbo no matter what people say about loss of power. all I have to say about that is MEH!
And the the other guy A20 vw or something.  Don't give up man. I'm kinda confused on what problems your having. Is your car super slammed? If your using a turbo diesel and manifold you shouldn't have too many fitting problems. Mine fits fine along with the many many others that have done this exact same setup. Are you trying to put it on an A2 or something. Explain you fitting problem further and I will try to help you with it.
And yes I have been done for more than a month now. It works, my car fly's, I'm having non related turbo running problems. cold start problems and I need some warm weather so I can set my mixture up better. I had my running problems before i installed the turbo so no worries there fellas. Fuel is way more than sufficient. Most people I talk to now are not connecting there audi 5k wur's. Mines way too rich with it connected. Anyways keep going because its worth it. I do lose some power at about 6000 rpm but thats because I'm using a smaller turbo then you guys will be installing. I have the other turbo diesel (garrett t3) and am going to install that in a couple of months with my g60 headgasket and maybe a crossflow head. 
Cheers
-Sandy


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

If I can get it running in one weekend from then on my new "hero" name will be super turbo spencedog!! lol
I'll see what happens and how long it takes... I have all the parts I need I just need intercooler piping; I'm going to buy some 2" 90 degree maderal (sp?) bent pipe from Home depot and have an exhaust shop weld it together for me. 
I'm going to try and finish in one weekend.... I'll find out soon if I can do it!!


----------



## A20 PVW (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

Purple: My prob is that i'm English







!!!! 
As our cars have the steering wheel on the opposite side 2 u i have different clearance issues. And yes it's an A2!! 
I'm not going to be able to do anything for a couple of weeks now cos i have visitors the next 2 weekends. But i'll get back on it once they're gone


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (A20 PVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hardest part is getting the old bits off!!!!







[HR][/HR]​For me, the hardest part was not getting carried away - which I did. So rather than a couple of months, it's taken a LOT longer. On top of that, I'm not sure if the diesel turbo will be good enough now, but that's what I have, so that's what I'll use. Make a plan and STICK to it!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

Purplerabbit, im just wondering what parts you used on your turbo set up, you seem to have had luck dispite the time it took.


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

I used a turbo diesel manifold with a tiny k14 turbo and 2" mandrel bent intercooler piping fabricated by me, I made my own mandrel bent downpipe with flex, one piece of tin for heatshielding, A2 intake manifold, 323 gt intercooler, volvo fuel dist, audi 5k wur soon to be swaped back to regualar one, volvo bov temporarily vented, I tapped my oil pan myself with a piece of steel tubing, I used some junkyard oil return lines and made one that fit, I currently have a g grind but that'll be out soon, I had an oil feed line made at a hydrolic hose shop(40$cdn), I think thats it but it seemed like alot more parts when I was doing it. 
And it didn't take me a long time, I did it on christmas vacation at my leisure and it only took me 7 days. Not bad for doing it all myself including all fabrication(Intercooler mounts etc.) and only having hand tools and little welding experience(only previous experience was welding my own 2.5mandrel bent exhaust), I also swaped the tranny and rebuilt a cv and swapped steering racks four times(long story and that accounts for like at least a day).
And, I have not been lucky, there have been many others that have used the turbo diesel manifold and turbo and there cars didn't blow up or anything. Anyone can do it. The easiest way would be to remove the head. I pulled the motor which is more difficult and time consuming but I wanted to test the turbo on my cheepo headgasket and switch to the larger garrett t3 turbo diesel turbo in about a month from now. 
Anyways, when you start and get discouraged just go drink a beer and remember being in other peoples turbo cars and before you know it you'll be back in the garage and damn near done. If you have money, don't be a cheap ass and buy a frigin kit.
Just my 2cents 
Hopefully there is some encouragement in this rant.
-Sandy
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=628412


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

thanks, this makes me want to start collecting the parts, im not looking to make more than 150 hp, so a smaller turbo would do me just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh yea, why are you taking out the audi 5000 WUR, back to the stock one, and when you install the turbo, did you have to rotate it to make it possible for piping to be installed


[Modified by roccostud, 4:22 AM 2-16-2003]


----------



## BMF 1 (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

Spencedog, let us know how ya make out. I'm down in London and hoping to do the same with my 97 Jetta 2.0. Best of luck with the install. Maybe we can swap some notes.


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (BMF 1)*

Hi, i've been reading this whole tread and it seems this swap has been done to the A1 chassie with the cis injection.. i wuz wondering if it could be done to the A2 chassie runnig Digi II ..???? i'd be reaaly intrested in every requried and needed to make a turbo setup work.... ne info would be apreciated... Thnx


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (purplerabbit)*

i just had to bring this back to the top, i have a few more questions. im just wondering how good this kinda turbo set up is for everyday driving, i have a scirocco with a close ratio tranny and im wondering how good it is to do 80 on the freeway turing 4000rpm with that trubo, to me it would seem that it would get way to hot for a daily driver, i could be wrong, anyone have info on this.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i just had to bring this back to the top, i have a few more questions. im just wondering how good this kinda turbo set up is for everyday driving, i have a scirocco with a close ratio tranny and im wondering how good it is to do 80 on the freeway turing 4000rpm with that trubo, to me it would seem that it would get way to hot for a daily driver, i could be wrong, anyone have info on this.[HR][/HR]​come on people its disapering fast, pleas help


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

soon...soon...


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

As long as you're just "cruising" it should be fine. It really isn't until you put your foot into it that the turbo will actually produce boost. It's the same as say running in third gear at 5000 rpm beside someone trying to taunt them. There is no boost until you step on it. But at that rpm, when you do step on it, the boost is instant. The highway would be the same, when you punch it to pass someone, the boost is right there.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

so your saying that its not that hard on the engine, the heat build up from the turbo constatly spooling isn't a problem humm.... thanks


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

The turbo isn't constantly spooling though unless you're running wide open throttle ALL THE TIME. At normal cruise, the turbo isn't spinning fast enough to show positive pressure on a boost gauge. There is no more heat created at this point than what your engine and exhaust would create without the turbo. The exception to this is my Turbo Diesel Jetta that reads about 4 psi at 65 MPH. The biggest reason for this though (in my opinion) is that the engine is dying fast, and without the turbo, likely would be hard pressed to even move the car. I'm basically expecting it to blow any time now, but hoping to make it last a little longer until I can afford to rebuild it.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (dazed&confused)*

thats what i was wondering, thanks, this makes me want to turbo my rocco even sooner, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (roccostud)*

If anyone is making some cheap A1 downpipes for this setup please let me know, I've got $ in hand for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLCorrado (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ABA headgaskets are like $16 here: http://www.steveseuroasian.com/ [HR][/HR]​THanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SLCorrado)*

I am having problems with both oil lines (send and return). I am not sure if the stock TD return line will be long enough? I think I may have to fabricate an extension of some kind. Also, the fittings needed for the oil send line are driving me nuts! I'm getting wrong information all over the place, so it is boiling down to trial and error.
Also, I am still not sure what I am going to do for the TB connector? I need a reducer of some kind, but it also needs to be able to withstand fuel because the SDS EIC will be firing the 2 extra injectors past the connector. Rad hose would fall apart pretty quickly. I clocked the compressor to much (even after test fitting...duh), so I have to pull the manifold off again and adjust. There are two lines going from the compressor to the WG, one obviously is the actuator, the other I have no idea. Either way, after clocking the compressor, neither fit (Too short). I am going to cut these and use some high pressure hose to reconnect making them the right size. I am not sure if the Fuego i/c will work or not? These are all the problems that I can think of right now.
On a good note, the DP I bought does infact bolt right up to the factory cat! 
Whatever,
Craig


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Which oil lines are you using? If you got all your crap off of a turbodiesel I'd say to use the oilpan, oil out line, oil in line, and the oil filter adaptor. That way you can use all factory VW parts and dont have to worry about any of the lines fitting correctly.
Are you using the k24? (I know I could look through the previous pages - Im a lazy ass though). The reason I ask is because if you are, where did you get your downpipe?
HTH, 
Drew


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

The turbocharger is the garret equivilant of the k24. The reason that I am having problems with the Oil return I think is because the ABA block is taller.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Doh! you're right...13mm taller I think







Maybe you can just find a nut with the right threading to extend it, or i guess you could just fab up one of your own with the turbodiesel unit as an example. 



[Modified by EuroVeeDub, 5:22 PM 2-24-2003]


----------



## BMF 1 (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

this post is amazing.


----------



## team~bunny (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (BMF 1)*

Anyone know how to turn the boost up on a kkk k24? Is it possiable to push 18-20 pis? thanks ted


----------



## sashae (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (team~bunny)*

Sorry if I missed it, but is the TD manifold out of an earlier TD (Cabrios, etc) acceptable, or does it have to come from an A2 car?
tx,
-s


----------



## fkosen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (sashae)*

guys check my step by step install..... trying to keep it up as much as possible
let me know what you guys are thinking
http://www.centralillinoisimports.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5797 


[Modified by fkosen, 4:54 AM 3-5-2003]


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (team~bunny)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone know how to turn the boost up on a kkk k24? Is it possiable to push 18-20 pis? thanks ted[HR][/HR]​At 11 psi you have already maxed out the K24's peak efficiency. Above this boost level, the turbo will become a glowing heat sink. I wouldn't recommend going above it's factory setting.


----------



## lacuna (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

i've been following this post for almost 6 months now, and all i can say is wow!
i do have one question though, is this type of setup viable for a daily driver car, or are all you guys planning on using this as a track/weekend car only. i'd like to install the setup on a daily use cis car. thanks!


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (lacuna)*

I plan on driving my TD equipped ABA 2.0T everyday during the Spring/Summer/Fall months.


----------



## Balboa (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

I've been following the post for quite a while now too... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just wondering if anyone's actually completed their setup???
Especially you guys with aba's!
All I need is an intercooler and some cash to begin the install on my '95 aba!


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

I decided to sell my complete turbodiesel swap kit...including the fueling bits for CIS based cars.
Check it out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=745257 


[Modified by EuroVeeDub, 10:24 AM 3-10-2003]


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I decided to sell my complete turbodiesel swap kit...including the fueling bits for CIS based cars.
Check it out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeromodify?cmd=editpost&id=6770986 [HR][/HR]​
You are only authorized to edit your own posts.
Go Back


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Lotust)*

Oops, I fixed it - thanks


----------



## lacuna (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

What are you guys using as far as head gaskets with this system, does the turbo make a high enough pressure that you need something other than stock? ie. stacking stock ones...
Also, where are most of you planning on mounting the intercooler?
Thanks!


----------



## lacuna (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (lacuna)*

bump


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (lacuna)*

Love this thread. Just went through it again. Want to make sure before I buy a TD parts car - the A1 and A2 TD manifolds are the same, correct? Thanks.


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (greggearhead)*

i've just spent about 2 hours reading and rereading through this post.... the gears in my head are spinning. A few ppl have asked about running on Digi II, but no real good responses to it. how does the factory MAP sensor react along with the whole ECU? would it be a simple rising rate regulator and a few hours on a dyno to get it tuned or are we looking at a lot more typical Digif*** ghosts to hunt down? Tuning is my main concern, everything else can be done fairly inexpensively and quickly (confident in getting it all installed in 4 days) but tuning is what scares me. This is my daily driver and i can't let the installation process take any more than about a week MAX. Any help on the Digi II especially would be mucho appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome thread BTW


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (MidnightVR6)*

Some updated pics for you nice people...


[Modified by HappyVdubber2, 1:55 PM 4-23-2003]


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

uhm... ok







looks pretty sick, mind if i ask what that electrical connection welded into the pipe is? u don't think the extra fuel injectors are a little overkill? i'll be interested to see how it progresses.


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (MidnightVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]uhm... ok







looks pretty sick, mind if i ask what that electrical connection welded into the pipe is? u don't think the extra fuel injectors are a little overkill? i'll be interested to see how it progresses.[HR][/HR]​The connection is the relocated MAF. I will be venting the blow off vavle (BOV) to the atmosphere. By placing the MAF after the BOV, the BOV isn't venting metered air. This helps with stalling, rough idle, ect... Plus your BOV can make that really cool phsssss noise.
The extra fuel injectors are apart of a supplimentary fueling system. This pevents the engine from going into a lean state for prolonged periods of time and thus preventing detonation, knock, ping, which will eventually blow up your motor. The extra injectors are not the best alternative, but an alternative none the less. The SDS extra injector controller (EIC) can actualy controll up to 4 extra fuel injectors. I will be running 2 VR6s's. Others use Fuel Managment Units (FMU's)...they all serve the same purpose; to provide additional fueling under boost conditions. A stand alone engine managment system will be the eventualy goal, but that cost big bucks.


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

I need to get my car running with this k24 turbo. I am using a x-flow head and want to turn up the boost to 14 or 15 psi. I read that you loose efficiency with this turbo at 11 psi. Is this true. Will it be faster at 11psi than 15psi? I really want 15 that was my goal all along and now my hopes were shattered. I would like to know if anyone has ran more then 11 psi on the k24 turbo and how did it respond? Thank you for the input.


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Okixtreme)*

does the k24 have a gulp valve or do you need a bov with this turbo?


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Okixtreme)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I need to get my car running with this k24 turbo. I am using a x-flow head and want to turn up the boost to 14 or 15 psi. I read that you loose efficiency with this turbo at 11 psi. Is this true. Will it be faster at 11psi than 15psi? I really want 15 that was my goal all along and now my hopes were shattered. I would like to know if anyone has ran more then 11 psi on the k24 turbo and how did it respond? Thank you for the input.[HR][/HR]​At boost levels greater than 11psi, you will be overspinning the K24 compressor, it will heat up and become a giant heatsoak. At 11psi, you are already at max efficiency (mabey beyond). All the turbo will do after this point in make the intake charge even warmer than it already is. Unless you have a bazillion dollar intercooler, water injection or some other method of drastically cooling the intake charge, you are going to ping like crazy. I wouldn't recommend going higher than 11psi on the K24.
Now the good news....I think a k26 compressor (Audi 5000) will mate up successfully to the K24 turbine giving you a nice little hybrid. The larger compressor will flow more air, thus not over working it at 10+psi. You could easily achive your desired boost level of 15psi (with motor work). The smaller K24 exhaust side will give a quick spool up with next to no lag. Since you are maintaining the exhaust side of the turbo, you will still be able to use the TD manifold. All the above being said, I have no experience with the K series turbo's, so take my words for what it's worth. 
Right now I am driving an ABA cross flow with a TD manifold, 1.8T i/c, TD Garrett T3 exhaust turbine and a Saab 50 trim compressor. This thing is fun as hell to drive! Boost comes on around 2500rpm, pulls past 5500rpm. Turbo's are fun







I can say that I am glad I upgraded the compressor, I suggest you do the same. It was the best $250 (cdn) I ever spent.
Good luck,
Craig


[Modified by HappyVdubber2, 3:20 PM 4-23-2003]


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

just a thought, but if your power drops off after 4500 rpm when using the stock TD, could you put in a high-lift cam for the top end and let the turbo take care of the mid and lower end?


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (rabidroco)*

in general, with greater lift comes more overlap. Forced induction and overlap don't get along very well.
If you run conservative boost levels this turbo should pull pretty hard, even after 4500 rpm.
jamie


----------



## One Of Two - Whitey (May 16, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (imaradiostar)*

To the TOP!!! This has to be one of the most informative, flame-less, longest threads I have ever read.
Thanks to everyone whom input to this thread. You are all the Shizz!!!!








Saved me one hell of a lot of








Ken


----------



## bluecoast (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*

Well, I have this setup.. the non wastegate actuator line was welded closed on mine (from an 80's 1.6L) by the guy who sold it to me... the wastegate seems to open at 8 psi. It's NOT upside down (on a crossflow). That is the manifold flange flows upward at about a 45 deg. angle and the 12-point bolts are tightened from underneath. 
Total cost is relative... The turbo, manifold, and hardware all rebuilt was $600, you have to make a downpipe as I understand... mine is all T304 really nicely TIGged and it cost around $500 (had to pay somebody). I also got a vortech fmu to run it on ebay for like $75 stock everything else... with an autometer a/f gauge and a $50 ebay boost gauge... all that together came to around $1400 US (seems cheap so far).
The engine would run lean even at 12:1 on the vortech... so I got an ATP chip ($250) and bigger injectors... ford motorsport red-tops ($250).... now the clutch slips (bought centerforce, $300 plus installation)... it really needs an intercooler now to realize its potential....
etc.... what I'm saying is it's a slippery slope and percentagewise it's not a lot of money saved using junkyard parts unless you run the engine stock forever (with say 5psi boost plus vortech fmu) which will probably NOT make you happy. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## 82vwRabbit (Apr 3, 2003)

Just read the entire post all the way through, very informative. I bought EuroVeeDub's TD 'kit' and will be installing it on my 81 Audi. Clearance issues are the same, however since the engine is mounted inline with the car, it should make the install really easy or hard, depending on the turbo outlets. We'll see once i line it all up. 
I'll let you all know how it goes. Maybe i'll be done by Waterfest'03?







We'll see...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-John


----------



## digitaldub (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (82vwRabbit)*

could some one make me a list of what EXACTLY i need for a 1.8 8v if i wanna go turbo? i would greatly apreciate it, thanx in advance... oh the motor is in a 92 cabriolet


----------



## LentoVento (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (digitaldub)*

Wow! Very interesting stuff...maybe i can get some old turbo stuff for christmas and try this out...keep up the good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (LentoVento)*

Belive me this is one of the cheapest was to get more power. I have just begun tuning my ABA 2.0L k24 turbo setup in my 91 Jetta. It is fun to drive. I am as fast as a stock vr6 when I am at 5-6 psi and running completely lean. I am happy with it so far. It will soon get a chip and injectors and 11 psi for a lot of fun. I recomend doing this setup!!!! Check a few pics of mine here. http://www.michiganvw.org/foru...d=109
I have already got a [email protected] with a 2.1 60ft at the dragstrip. And only have a little over a grand into the motor swap and turbo setup.









_Modified by Okixtreme at 11:19 PM 7-28-2003_


_Modified by Okixtreme at 11:21 PM 7-28-2003_


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Okixtreme)*

I had these photo's in another thread shortly after completeing the TD setup but thought that I would add them for this valuable resource.


















_Modified by HappyVdubber2 at 3:28 PM 7-30-2003_


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

So, I have been driving the TD equipped ABA for almost 4 months. So far the only problem that I have encountered is the oil return line coming loose at a junction that was needed to extend the return line to account for the longer ABA block. Remember that I am using a OE TD return line and pan. I have also smashed an oilpan (on my 3rd) but that had nothing to do with the turbo setup. The clamps on the junction are coming loose from vibrations given off the rear motor mount. I changed the rear motor mount bushings with an OE piece and have not had the oil line come loose since.
The ISV was relocated to the front right of the intake plenum because the heat given off by the turbine would melt the hoses. I have noticed that since relocation, the idle is erratic on cold startup. I am in the midst of trying to figure out a cure for the strange idle. Again this is only cold. Once the car has warmed to operating temp. the idle is fairly good.
When I installed the TD manifold, there was no place to tap the EGR valve back into. I decided just to leave the EGR unhooked. This threw a CEL. I left all the electronics hooked up thinking that this might fool the ecu into thinking the the EGR was still operational. Didn't work. When I scanned the code to make sure that it was infact for the EGR, it said that it was just missing a ground. I might just try re-grounding the electronics and see if the CEL goes off.
Gas milage sucks, whatcha gonna do.








I still need to pass an e-test, that might be an adventure!
Finally, I have noticed that when I step on the gas hard when the o2 sensor is in closed loop, there is some hesitation. I think this is just a pitfall of the stock OBD1 engine management. 
-Craig 


_Modified by HappyVdubber2 at 3:43 PM 7-30-2003_


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (HappyVdubber2)*

Nice job, good to see it holding up!


----------



## SilverMkII (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Dirtydog)*

Great Post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep it up....


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (SilverMkII)*

Good read http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anyone has any imputs


----------



## CaPnScOOp (Dec 17, 2003)

my buddy was askin me if it will work for a vr6.
the manny ect


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (CaPnScOOp)*

NO
vr6 = 6cyl
turbodiesel manifold = 4cy


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (EuroVeeDub)*

I just spend 3 hours re-reading this post, and I think I have an ideal setup for this conversion. Already rebuilt 1.7 litre with a JH head in the car, its an automatic, so therefore the dual outlet vacuum canister is already there, the CIS FD is on the drivers side. Its CIS BASIC system. 
my questions are: has anyone done the conversion to an automatic car? any clearance issues? Downpipe issues? You run the induction piping straight into the existing CIS air box inlet? thats the only way the air can get metered that I can see.
My next problem would be sourcing parts, its tough to remove a exhaust mani from a car at the wreckers, if they have even such a setup at all. 
Downpipe from a Passat? 
Thanks!


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Inssomniak)*

Hope I can help....
First off, you need to determine the compression ratio of your motor with the JH head. I dont think that you'll end up with 8.5:1 like you would with a straight JH motor...but as long as it's not too high I don't think ther'll be a problem. Just make sure it isnt like 10:1 , haha.
I've never looked at an automatic... I know I had a minor problem with the inlet hitting the shift linkage, but you dont have any shift linkage so that probably wont be a problem...thats a good thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I dont see how you'd have any problems fitting a downpipe on an auto car because the ehaust outlet is on the opposite side of the motor than the tranny is.
Yes, you want to run a pipe from the CIS airbox to the inlet of the turbo.
You shouldnt have too much of a problem sourcing parts - there are always tons of people parting TD cars here. Check out the A2, A1, and Forced induction classifides on a regular basis. Also, junkyards seem to have PLENTY of Volvo 240turbos... get the fuel distributor from one of those and you are set for fueling for 200HP+ !!
Downpipe.... well, the TD one is NOT going to work. I think someone said the passat one would , but good luck finding one of those...even if you do, you'll still need to weld a bung for the o2 sensor. So... I'd suggest getting the downpipe from whatever parts car you find and cutting off the exhaust flange. Then get some bends from a muffler shop (go out back by the trash, they always have TONS of random exhaust tubing from old exhausts....all free). Get the hacksaw out and put togeather enough bends to make your own downpipe. Sand down all the edges that will need to be welded to make it easier for your welder (if you dont do it yourself) to weld. Go to a hardware store (take an O2 sensor with you) and find a large nut that the O2 sensor will thread into...now you have a $0.50 O2 sensor bung! .... mark and drill a hole for the nut to be welded to your pipe. Take all this crap to a muffler shop and have them weld it all up for you (should be really cheap). DONT FORGET your flex section though, you dont want your downpipe breaking off!
Hope that helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (EuroVeeDub)*

Thanks for your reply: appreciated.
There is an exhaust shop up the road, he is cheap and could probably make anything I ask. The comp ratio on my engine when I did the math on it, ended up around 9.3-9.5:1 ( I decked it pretty hard, this was before I got bored and wanted to do something else to the car) The wreckers around here are not that good unfortunately, I have no idea how to tell what kind of turbo is on what kind of car, when I get there, or what is the most recommended one to use. Im an quite technically inclined when it comes to cars, but this will be my first forced induction setup, ever. (also helping a buddy install a turbo onto a hyundai accent, but thats another story, he got me started on all this) .
Thanks!


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Inssomniak)*

Basically, find an A1 or A2 turbodiesel and it'll have all you need...
-Turbo (should be a KKK k24) ... and it has an ADJUSTABLE internal wastegate
-Oil Pan (already has a fitting for the drain line)
-Oil feed line (I believe it gets oil from the oil filter dealie...you can get that too!)
-Oil return line (they are super thick..thats a good thing!)
-Manifold
-Misc hoses and hose clamps
-Downpipe flange
Go find a Ford Probe IC.... fits perfect right in front of the radiatior. Just make some brackets out of some sheet aluminum.


----------



## Inssomniak (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (EuroVeeDub)*

Thx again for the reply. Thats a good shopping list to take to a wreckers


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Inssomniak)*

Id suggest getting all the piping and clamps you can find - those things add up when you buy them from stores http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (EuroVeeDub)*

Damm good thread. Just spent a few hours going through it. Hopefully this spring I'll be undertaking my project. ABA block, JH head, volvo FD....etc....


----------



## charrington (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Dirtydog)*

glad to hear you guys are enjoying your TD powered Gas engines...
i did this swap 3 years ago..... it was a fun.... untill my turbo started dumping oil into my exhaust..... not shure why that happened...
but it really isn't that much power...
my 1.8 CIS ran 120hp to the wheels, with 150ftpounds of tourque.... i was using a KKK 1.9L TD turbo.... 
what kind of HP#'s are you guys getting? because i think my cam timming had been off on that car for a long time..... because it was when i checked it after removing the turbo....
I've since went to G60 power.... and now am attempting a 1.8T k26 motor this summer.....


----------



## FKH161 (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (charrington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charrington* »_ i was using a KKK 1.9L TD turbo.... 

Isn't that turbo smaller than the ones the early TD's (1.6L) had? Did it pull to redline? What boost?
I've had my k24 setup running for 18 months now... too chicken to floor it though







so I can't really comment on max boost or compressor surge.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (FKH161)*

is the t3 you guys talking about similarly sized to a saab 900? i have a saab 900 turbo thats stampted .42 inlet. 48 exhaust side.
im hoping the saab one is larger any about to push 15 psi


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

_Quote »_Basically, find an A1 or A2 turbodiesel and it'll have all you need...
-Turbo (should be a KKK k24) ... and it has an ADJUSTABLE internal wastegate
-Oil Pan (already has a fitting for the drain line)
-Oil feed line (I believe it gets oil from the oil filter dealie...you can get that too!)
-Oil return line (they are super thick..thats a good thing!)
-Manifold
-Misc hoses and hose clamps
-Downpipe flange
Go find a Ford Probe IC.... fits perfect right in front of the radiatior. Just make some brackets out of some sheet aluminum.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


right i have all of these parts but im still stuck on how to set up the fuelling to stop it leaning out! do i need to change injectors?i have the stnd mechanical injection on my mk1 which i assume is the cis setup...
also... i have been looking at megasquirt system,running g60 inj for fuelling in a home made fuel rail! how well does the mech fuelling work with the turbo conv?


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

bump...
most of the piccies of this conv aint working anymore... does some1 have them still and a rough guide 2 work off?


----------



## hackaholic (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*

to keep the cis from running lean you`ll need an audi 5000t warm up regulator. this senses how much fuel you need, and adjusts it accordingly. stock injectors will work great.


----------



## charrington (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (FKH161)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FKH161* »_
Isn't that turbo smaller than the ones the early TD's (1.6L) had? Did it pull to redline? What boost?
I've had my k24 setup running for 18 months now... too chicken to floor it though







so I can't really comment on max boost or compressor surge. 

No redline problems... pulled fine all the way up.... and it was running at the stock waste gate setting, 9 psi....
DOnt get me wronge... it didn't have alot of HP up top.... but it didn't cavitate or anything..... my friend had one the bigger garret older one on his 2.0L aba... and his would die at 5500rpm.... like it was being shut off..... we assumed the turbo was just not able to push the CFM at that point.


----------



## Twin Weber (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Hey EuroVeeDub what year turbo diesel did the kkk come off of because i cant seem to find one any where!!!


----------



## Twin Weber (Aug 10, 2004)

hey EuroVeeDub what year turbo diesel did to get the kkk from because i am haveing a hard time locating one!! and how do you know if they are ajustible??


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Twin Weber)*

I honesly dont know what year it came off - i bought it after it was pulled.


----------



## Twin Weber (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (EuroVeeDub)*

Thanks for the reply EuroVeeDub!!
Looks like im going to half to buy the turbo i found it came off a 89 turbo diesel!! This better work because i am paying 200 for the turbo!!
I have an extra turbo off a 83 if any one is intrested let me know because i hate to see a good turbo go to waiste
i also have the head of the 83 as well if some one near me is intrested shoot me up an e-mail and we will work something out!!!


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Twin Weber)*

i still don't undrestand why people swap tdi's 
u guys pulling boats


----------



## Twin Weber (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (edot)*

Because it is a farly easy and effective way to gain a few more hp!!! Also it is farley cheep to find parts for this swap!!!
EuroVeeDub how do you like the setup do you find it any differnt!!!??



_Modified by Twin Weber at 10:18 AM 2-13-2005_


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (edot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edot* »_i still don't undrestand why people swap tdi's 
u guys pulling boats









This thread isnt about swapping in a TDI motor... just the manifold and turbo onto a gas motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (EuroVeeDub)*

ooo i'm sorry thats defenatly a cheep way to bump some houses cool


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

wow after reading all of this I still have some Q. 
I have a 97 obdII jetta 2.0 cross flow.

-will I nead a headgasket.
-will my cel be on all the time. 
-do I nead a chip - or larger injecters.
most of the pics nolonger work. does anyone have pics of,
-a complete set up (crossflow)?
-a mk3 set up?
- the td manafoild.
thanks


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (vtblackout)*

I have a 97 obdII jetta 2.0 cross flow.

-will I nead a headgasket. ---I would reccomend getting 2 new headgaskets and stacking them to help lower your compression ratio, and a new headgasket is always a good thing when turbo'ing.
-will my cel be on all the time. ---Depends how good your tuning and installation is I suppose.
-do I nead a chip - or larger injecters.---Yes, probably both. Lots of 2.0 turbo guys are getting away with larger injectors and a properly programmed chip. It totally depends on how far you want to go with the setup.
most of the pics nolonger work. does anyone have pics of,
-a complete set up (crossflow)?---Look at any crossflow turbo setup - they are all the same concept.
-a mk3 set up? ---See previous response.
- the td manafoild.Do a search in the clasified section, there is usually one for sale.
Hope that helps a little


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (EuroVeeDub)*

Thanks so I do NEED a chip, you cant get it to run well with out one.
and you suppose the cel will allways be on, or you suppose its depends on what I use. 
thanks again and nice use of color.


----------



## ErosNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (EuroVeeDub)*

I wanted ti bring this thread back to life! Its great.
Some questions though for the euro motor spec geeks. Here at the gyro land I can find only 1.6 x-flow heads easy. Does anybody know how will this affect my compression on my 1985 Gti 8V "EV" 112 hp motor? I cant even find specs for that stupid motor. When I had the KR golf it was easy to find specs, but who knows about the EV??








I have taken the TDI conversion seriously and I am gathering parts. I have a turbo from a Hilux Toyota which I have clocked and I am trying to figure out which head to use. Should I go 1.6 x-flow with stacked gaskets? Should I find a 16V head and use it straigh out? Any info will be appreciated. For ignition what should I do? Get the dual vacuum distributor? leave it as it is? Do you think the fuel supply from the plain Euro CIS would be enough for 6-8 psi? They toyota wastegate was cracking open at about 10 when I tested it with my cooling system pressure pump.. THANKS !


----------



## ErosNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (ErosNJ)*

staying aliveee
I guess everybody has money for a straight out turbo swap


----------



## scottamus36 (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (ErosNJ)*

HEre is my plan so far:
An 89 Jetta GLi that was donated to me







$0
I have a rebuilt RV block with approx 30K $40
K24 turbo with internal wastegate = manifold $59
K26 cold side $20
rebuild kit $80
complete ABA head $50
ABA lower mani $15
Im fairly certain all this **** matches up with a few tweaks. I'm trying to use the ABA head so that i have a more efficient cross-flow layout... Im gonna be building up a megasquirt and I was afraid i wouldnt be able to fit in a fuel rail and injectors with a counterflow config... ABA head also means i dont have to take apart the turbo and flip it ( still not sure if im gonna bother with a rebuild on turbo)...
Im kind of nervous because i dont see any similar setups like this posted... 
If it works, when Im done, with the xflow and megasquirt.. i should have a nice cleanly layed out engine compartment and a 0-60 screamer...







For notalotta bucks.
The car was pretty skanky on the inside when I got it, but I stripped it out, cleaned everything, took out the rotting padding on the floor boards... im putting everything back in now and accumulating engine parts.
Im trying to get a digi cam soon so i can show the progress... I think no matter what people say, these little turbos are still aviable option...
Anyway, this is really just a ramp up for when I rebuild my 87 Gti...








Cheers


----------



## ErosNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (scottamus36)*

I found a 1992 Seat Toledo TD motor. They will part anything I need.
I will get it all for about 400euro. Turbo, oil lines, oil pan, exhaust manifold, ( i will get the intake too!) . Lets see how this will work out.


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (scottamus36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottamus36* »_HEre is my plan so far:
An 89 Jetta GLi that was donated to me







$0
I have a rebuilt RV block with approx 30K $40
K24 turbo with internal wastegate = manifold $59
K26 cold side $20
rebuild kit $80
complete ABA head $50
ABA lower mani $15
Im fairly certain all this **** matches up with a few tweaks. I'm trying to use the ABA head so that i have a more efficient cross-flow layout... Im gonna be building up a megasquirt and I was afraid i wouldnt be able to fit in a fuel rail and injectors with a counterflow config... ABA head also means i dont have to take apart the turbo and flip it ( still not sure if im gonna bother with a rebuild on turbo)...
Im kind of nervous because i dont see any similar setups like this posted... 


I'm going to be using a similar set-up - except I'm using a JH bottom end (8.5:1) and will be running a chipped ABA computer and G60 green tops. Keep us updated on your project.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (edot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edot* »_i still don't undrestand why people swap tdi's 
u guys pulling boats









Although I know this is off-topic, I'd like to tackle this. 375lb-ft is easily and relatively cheaply attainable with a stock block+head TDI. That peak torque is @ 2,600 RPM so you can tear rubber on pavement on demand. 
It's not a high-RPM screamer, but how often do you have the chance wind out a gas motor & make noise to get power during a commute? A monster diesel torque that's always available at the tap of the go pedal = more frequent fun. Feels like a V8 in a little car, and people start grabbing the "oh ****" much quicker. The only way to understand it is to drive or ride it. 
TDs/TDIs have much better fuel mileage too. TD or TDI swaps are starting to become more popular now.







[/off-topic]


----------



## Polskiepunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Malone)*

i will be attempting this on my 1.8 jetta, now if just the pictures would work for me so i could see wats going on...







, there seems to be enough info though to try it.


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

Anyone use stock digi2 ignition?


----------



## Barry W (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (dhovid)*

a good question ... anyone know?


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (Barry W)*

digi 2 is not up to the task for forced induction, if you are wanting to use non standalone and your car is central electric 2 swap in digi 1 which is fine for boost, or go stand alone


----------



## Philbert411 (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: riddle me this, riddle me that....*

Alright!! this thread rocks!
no flameage, nothing but answers!! 
Can anyone tell me if what I gather is correct?
I have a 1.8L JH running CIS (E I think but I'm not sure), I have the k24, the manifold, the pan, the vac advance distributor, and the oil feed and return lines. AFAIK the k24 is only efficient up to 11psi (I'm not looking to be a superhero with the boost) 
so all I'd really need now is the BOV (yeah, but it's cheap)... so the top nipple vents back to positive manifold pressure? and the 240T fuel dizzy and the audi 5kT WUR
is there anything I should know about with fueling??
TIA
philbert


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: riddle me this, riddle me that.... (Philbert411)*

Hey Drew - did you ever finish your swap?


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Sick thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ErosNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (ErosNJ)*

A year later and I gave up on building the exhaust manifold myself. I went out and bought a Tdi manifold with kkk 14 on it. 180e. I send it out to be rebuild. It only has the feed line to it. Now I will have to buy an tdi oil pan, make some oil lines and fab the rest. I also have to lower my compression because it is decked to the limit, I guess 10.3 or somth. Do you guys know if I can set the kkk lower than 9 psi?
Thanks and guys KEEP THIS AWSOME THREAD ALIVE.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Nice....


----------



## VWCR8ZY (May 10, 2006)

I am very interested in this for my 86 with my 91 motor, should i convert to the 91 digi or keep the cis for adding a turbo?


----------



## VWCR8ZY (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VWCR8ZY)*

Anyone have any suggestions on digi vs cis?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

Best post ever!


----------



## VWCR8ZY (May 10, 2006)

nvm, I think i will go with the cross flow with my rv motor, and keep the cis. should i use the "g" grind cam or keep the stock 2.0 cam? thanks for any input and this post is Great!


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWCR8ZY)*

Were are all the pics? nothin works.. anyone have them saved and can send over to me? ([email protected])
i have a 1.9L td manifold ill be puttiin on and need some pics for a good idea of things..ill be runnin 7 psi
1997 VW jetta 2.0 5spd


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWCR8ZY)*

_Modified by i4turbo at 7:58 AM 12-27-2006_


----------



## ErosNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (ErosNJ)*

And again a year later ... LOL I sold the Golf II and I am going to put that turbo from the TDI Toledo 1.9 on my Audi A3 1.8L 20V. I bought an exhaust manifold from the 1.8T motors and we will see how this thing will work now.. BTW what is the lowes setting on the wastegate on the tdis?


----------



## VWrUS (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (EuroVeeDub)*

bump


----------



## Funken_Groovin (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Spencedog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spencedog* »_Sorry guys this is getting confusing... I have a couple questions, I have a 1998 2.0L 8v jetta, if I get a turbo and maifold ect. from a turbo desel am I going to have to flip it upside down? How much HP do you expect to have after this? For the people who have already done this, what was your total cost?
Thanks,
Spencer

No, you will not have to flip it upside down, not on a crossflow motor. For you and I it just bolts right up. From what i have been told, running around 8 psi, with the right fueling, we should see between 150-200 HP, now that all depends on many vairables. My kit is pretty much complete minus all the intake/charge piping, im up to about $850.00. My ETA on having it running is about 2 weeks now








Ill definetly post pictures when im done. I just have to make an adapter to hold my external Tial 38mm wastegate off the egr flange on the manifold


----------



## 83TURBODIESELJETTA (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Funken_Groovin)*

Hi i'm as of today new to the vwvortex, I am a senior member at audiforums looking to do something different. Wondering if anyone has a series 1 jetta turbo diesel that has kept the diesel engine and where I may be able to find good places to buy parts and maybe some threads or posts for this car. I am tired of tuning my b6 a4 and have had this 83 TD jetta for about 15years and 14 of which it has been sitting parked at my old mans and hasn't been started since it was parked. I love the car and have been meaning to restore it for quite some time. Body is straight no rust and interior is very clean and no visible wear. The car has 96,000 miles on it but it has a runaway turbo problem. I believe it was diagnosed with the valve seals leaking but can't remember for sure what i do remember is that on a road trip from seattle, wa to virginia, mn it burned through something like 32 quarts of oil. I anticipate doing a complete rebuild if necessary but would like to start by rebuilding the head first and see if that gets it at least running. Anyhow to cut this short, hello to all at the vortex and anyone like me who has kept the diesel and generally thinks its a cool car to begin with(more nostalgia than performance) please point me to some good info. Thank you.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Official turbodiesel how-to swap post. (Funken_Groovin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funken_Groovin* »_
Ill definetly post pictures when im done. I just have to make an adapter to hold my external Tial 38mm wastegate off the egr flange on the manifold









Sounds good! Let me know if I can help with anything from here.
My old set-up:








*What I will be running (current set-up):*
2.0L ABA OBDI
AEG cam and lifters
Lowered compression
Custom upper intake manifold
Ported/polished 2.0L throttle body
ABA custom 4 window distributer
30# Ford motorsports injectors
4.0 bar VR6 fuel pressure regulator
Toyota fuel filter
Battery relocated in the trunk
Optima Yellow Top
JAW battery voltage stabilizer
Diesel turbo manifold
K24 diesel turbo (fresh rebuild)
Stock external wastegate
2.5' DP from Passenger Car Performance
Scirocco aluminum rad
Custom water temp gauge sender bung
Custom GM coolant temp sensor bung
Custom intercooler pipes
Custom Audi 5000 intercooler
Turbosmart dual kompact blow off valve
Flat Black Bosch Coil
MKI ignition control module
Innovate Motorsports LC-1 wideband
Megasquirt standalone engine management
GM IAT and CLT sensors
160 degree fahrenheit thermostat



_Modified by Shawn B at 12:11 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

For anyone that wants more top end boost, you can machine the k24 exhaust housing to accept the k26 center section and cold side. Just stick the k24 exhaust turbine on the k26 shaft and you now have a 24/26 hybrid. K26 with internal wastegate! Cost me $38 bucks at the machine shop.


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

Holy 6 year old thread batman.


----------



## ErosNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

The TDI turbo did not go in any of my vehicles so far. Its going on my Beetle project though which started on december. 
You can follow the progress on my blog. aircooledpower.blogspot.com
Any info will be appreciated!


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (ErosNJ)*

I really do hate to be the damper, but why in the world would you use a stock TDI turbo? They really are terrible and prone to failure. Why not go with T3 or something?


----------



## MK140 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

i think you have your facts wrong there, it's a Td turbo,at least thats what the k24 and the t03 was on.And you can't really find a more robust turbo out there,i have seen td mk1 golfs with 200k+ on them,and still going strong.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (MK140)*

I thought ErosNJ was planning on using a tdi turbo (k03 or whatever). The k24 is a good turbo, but the k26 is just as good... it's found on audi 5k and those usually go atleast 200k. I'm running a 24/26 hybrid on my jetta.


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

I have a k24 with manifold from my 91 1.6TD and all the parts to swap over, I have done the 1.9L TD (big mistake) turbo to small and it just chocked the engine down and didnt really do much for power...
ANYWAY
IM CHEAP, can I run the Turbo setup from my 1.6td on my 96 mk3 golf aba? with 10psi or less boost (stock levels) without haveing to get it chipped? like on stock ECU?
thanks


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (i4turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i4turbo* »_
IM CHEAP, can I run the Turbo setup from my 1.6td on my 96 mk3 golf aba? with 10psi or less boost (stock levels) without haveing to get it chipped? like on stock ECU?

I wouldn't


----------



## jetta_on_dubz (Sep 15, 2003)

im getting a missfire slash detonation at around 2500 rpm only when trying to keep the car at a constant speed or hold the revs no issues during acceleration pulls like a champ....stock 2.0 aba with 1.6 td turbo setup c2 software and injectors (440 green tops) fmic and greedy type s blow off any ideas?


----------



## jetta_on_dubz (Sep 15, 2003)

anyone? oh and im running ngk plugs bkr7e



_Modified by jetta_on_dubz at 12:09 AM 5-26-2009_


----------



## stang2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (jetta_on_dubz)*

I like to buy a aftermarket downpipe elbow with flex pipe like atp has what kind of flange to the turbo diesel turbbo use? i know its square and 4 bolt


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (stang2)*

Subscribed.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

I plan on joining this club very soon. (already have parts coming in) Got a mockup motor and a few heads (counter and crossflow) that I'll snap some pics of with the TD mani.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

back from the dead for reference


----------



## jtg60 (Dec 3, 2009)

:banghead:








do i have to use the td manifold for the k24?
i have been hunting with no luck.I can get a 8v manifold with t3 flange easy and cheap,
maybee make an adapter plate or something?It would be nice to be able to have the option to mount another turbo in the future, most i see are t3.
so far running in my project car is:
94 ABA
g60 ecu
g60 injectors
g60 tranny
adj cam gear
mkIV intake
new denso plugs
new wires cap and msd coil
front mount intercooler not mounted yet
greddy BOV not mounted
also have a g60 cam and throttle body to use
oil feed line and return.
If i dont have any luck finding a manifold, i will be selling the k24.


----------



## Danger1523 (Dec 16, 2011)

I dont know if anyone still writes to this, but the issue people are having at around 4k, couldn't that be fixed by a different T3 turbo from a gas engine?


----------



## jumpncrash (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks for the info guys


----------

